# Oct 2014 Training Logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Plans, joys, frustrations, training logs and accomplishments (or not) you’d like to share everyone?

Living in New England, October is my favorite month of the year; I think goldens are at the peak of their beauty and joyfulness while running through the autumnal colors and wearing their blaze orange vests. I don’t hunt, but the sounds of the guns or the cow bells on the hunting dogs bring up the excitement of my dogs and when the pheasants come into the yard – Game ON!! kind of like gifts flying in from heaven. The lighting, the colors and the coolness just seem to bring out their beauty in a way few other seasons can. The crisp nights and comfortable days, the sounds of the leaves rustling under their paws and their absolute joy just make me want to spend as much time as possible with my dogs.

I have a fairly quiet month planned; no trials and I suspect my Towhee will be visiting Barb’s Spa and Daycare for much of the month. We will continue transitioning to their winter conditioning exercises in anticipation of the snow and ice making hiking difficult.

I do have a match on Oct 5th and run thrus on Oct 19th; both are at Tails U Win which is great since I am hoping to do a set of trials there in November with Faelan.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a fun training outing this morning.... 

Tracking with Jacks and working on heel position and conformation handling (which is more me vs him) with Bertie. Both dogs got a chance to be released and RUN RUN RUN RUN around because they feel good with the cool air, etc. Bertie especially just had a ball this morning.  

Jacks was adorable with the tracking since I now have a good "command". When I tell him "go track" - his nose goes down to the ground and he starts moving. He also gets "excited" when I put his harness on, so may be he's getting the idea that the harness means he gets to do tracking. 

October should be busy. I have conformation shows to go to... and I'm loading up on fun matches this month (this Wednesday and I think Sunday in a couple weeks as well) to really get on track with "reaching goals" <- Or seeing where I am. If Bertie does well this week at the fun match... I might be tempted to enter him in something later this month. But we will see. 

OTHER THING!

Did everyone get a chance to see the new OAC Proposed changes? 

If I'm reading everything right, they are proposing to get rid of the on leash heeling pattern in Novice, and add a "pre-open" type of drop on recall exercise in its place. You are heeling to the mid point where the dog would be dropped, putting him in a down and going the rest of the way to call to front. And then the sit stay (I imagine) will be replaced by a stay-for-as-long-as-it-takes-to-get-leash exercise. The down stay will be on leash.... 

My first gut reaction was - NO!!!

But the more I think about it - it probably isn't terrible. It would be different and actually a better prep for Open since you don't have as much heeling in Open + drop on recall. I don't know..... 

I guess on one hand, with a lot of people - the on leash heeling is a calming warm up before you do it off leash. At least that was kinda how I looked at it as a novice A person. Both Jacks and Bertie are better off leash than on leash, so it's not necessarily the same now.... 

American Kennel Club - AKC Obedience


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> Did everyone get a chance to see the new OAC Proposed changes?
> 
> If I'm reading everything right, they are proposing to get rid of the on leash heeling pattern in Novice, and add a "pre-open" type of drop on recall exercise in its place. You are heeling to the mid point where the dog would be dropped, putting him in a down and going the rest of the way to call to front. And then the sit stay (I imagine) will be replaced by a stay-for-as-long-as-it-takes-to-get-leash exercise. The down stay will be on leash....
> 
> ...



I have mixed feelings about it, but as you it doesn't sound terrible. Wondering how often they make revisions. I liked the heel on leash when just going in, and that's my Novice A feeling. It did seem a good way to warm up so to speak. 
I don't really care for the heel, drop, and recall. That could be because I haven't tried doing something like that...It sounds similar to the moving stand for utility and to have it in Novice seems a little much. Have you guys used that method for teaching a drop on recall? 
I like changing the dumbell recall to an object retrieve. Only because it seemed like an extra step to teaching the retrieve on flat or over the highjump that wasn't necessary and didn't serve much purpose. 

The stand stay for open while the handler gets the leash. Seems simple enough, esp since these dogs should already be solid on a stand for exam in Novice. I guess I will ponder it some more and go back and read the earlier recommendations.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I don't really care for the heel, drop, and recall. That could be because I haven't tried doing something like that...It sounds similar to the moving stand for utility and to have it in Novice seems a little much. Have you guys used that method for teaching a drop on recall?


 I think it's coming from rally actually. They have all kinds of stop-down-do-something-else signs now. And that was my first thought when I saw this. They don't have it spelled out if it has to be a moving down or if you are OK with stopping completely to down your dog before leaving him. 

I think it may be a step to teaching DOR for some people? I vaguely remember it being introduced in puppy class with Bertie. I just quickly went to the treat toss downs though.



> I like changing the dumbell recall to an object retrieve. Only because it seemed like an extra step to teaching the retrieve on flat or over the highjump that wasn't necessary and didn't serve much purpose.


 That one had my mouth flapping too.... it isn't a huge deal, because with the preferred classes, I probably am not very likely to use the BN-GN-GO classes, and it may be they are dropped if AKC really makes the preferred classes mandatory for clubs offering trials. 

But! If you are preparing for Open, why would you have the dog retrieving anything but a dumbbell?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> But! If you are preparing for Open, why would you have the dog retrieving anything but a dumbbell?


Funny, I was basically thinking the same thing. If it's an an object of my choice, I'd choose the dumbbell.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am not sure of the exact timing, but believe the last 'big' change to obedience was back in the early to mid 90's; I remember some of the serious competitors and OTCh folks being in a complete uproar because they had to retrain for the MSFE which was replacing the Group Stand exercise, while others embraced the change. My King started training the group stand but was doing the MSFE when he entered the Utility Ring.

Rally is frequently changed though  

Reading through the proposal, I still dislike the leash on for the group stay and am ambivalent about the mandatory pre/preferred class offering but other than that feel the proposed changes reflect the times  It's sometimes good to change things up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

PS: I started a new topic in the Obedience & Agility forum with the current OAC proposals to open the discussion to people who normally do not post within or visit this section  

GO!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I personally wish the AKC would leave well enough alone, how much do they want to dumb down obedience or is the almighty buck their only driving force . I know entries are down from the past but I believe this to be the case because of the economy lack of jobs and the ever rising costs of training travel entry fees etc. lately I'm seeing an increase at my club of guest trainers so I think our economy is starting to return which is great in fact there is enough new interest that the club is entertaining the idea of a earlier extra class for beginners.

No training for nugget today as its GROOMERS DAY !!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Last night Lexx and I worked on scent articles again. Even though he was tired from daycare, he seemed to want to work on something. 

This time I mixed the leather and the metal (previously I was doing one at a time). I used 5 of each. I only sent him twice: once for leather and once for metal. Both times he selected the correct one. The metal he found immediately. The leather one he went over the pile a couple of times and then selected the correct one. 

We then worked a bit on our downs from a distance. Verbally he goes down immediately. Hand signal he hesitates like he's unsure. If I use verbal and hand signal, he goes down. Have to wrap my head around this one!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Laurie.... The reason he may find the metal right away is because metal doesn't have its own scent like leather does and working the pile to be sure is great he has the idea and if he falters just go back to all leather and if need be heavily scent the right one and also to,help him out put a little peanut butter on the UNDERSIDE of the bar so as not to be visible just give off scent and don't forget heavy praise when he is correct and a jackpot of treats won't hurt either. What is happening on the DOR is pretty normal try to determine which gets a faster reaction and more than likely it will be the verbal " down" so I would practice doing each mixing a verbal and a signal and just the signal by its self followed up with a bunch of praise and treats on the signal ONLY so the dog will associate the signal with you being happy with him and a generous reward for him. His learning the hand signal is mandatory in utility as its a part of the signal exercise to down your dog with ONLY a hand signal.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Laurie.... The reason he may find the metal right away is because metal doesn't have its own scent like leather does and working the pile to be sure is great he has the idea and if he falters just go back to all leather and if need be heavily scent the right one and also to,help him out put a little peanut butter on the UNDERSIDE of the bar so as not to be visible just give off scent and don't forget heavy praise when he is correct and a jackpot of treats won't hurt either. What is happening on the DOR is pretty normal try to determine which gets a faster reaction and more than likely it will be the verbal " down" so I would practice doing each mixing a verbal and a signal and just the signal by its self followed up with a bunch of praise and treats on the signal ONLY so the dog will associate the signal with you being happy with him and a generous reward for him. His learning the hand signal is mandatory in utility as its a part of the signal exercise to down your dog with ONLY a hand signal.


 I think I may need to scent the leather a bit more....thanks!!

On the DOR, he will down immediately with both verbal and hand signal. It's the utility portion of hand signals that has me baffled.  I normally start close to him and give him the hand signal, he downs. I move further away, he'll down. I move even further away, I signal him and he looks bewildered. Sometimes he will do it, other times he won't. When he does go down, he does it slowly like he's not sure if he should be doing it but he clearly knows what "down" means. Going to the sit position from down, at a distance, is also problematic. Move closer and he'll sit. I've been treating and praising him when he's correct. I guess these are the issues I'll take to the obedience seminar this coming weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you tried increasing the distance say 4 inches at a time? Some dogs require a very slow distance transition.

Another question - is there a certain distance he starts sticking at? Like if he sticks at 12 feet, can you go back to 11 feet, 11 1/2 feet, then 12 feet? One of my trainers has mentioned most dogs have 2-3 problem distances that need to be worked through.

And FWIW, when doing scent articles with my Faelan, if I scent heavily he will work the pile until (I believe) the article has cooled down enough for him - possibly he cannot determine which article is correct because of the scent cone?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Have you tried increasing the distance say 4 inches at a time? Some dogs require a very slow distance transition.
> 
> Another question - is there a certain distance he starts sticking at? Like if he sticks at 12 feet, can you go back to 11 feet, 11 1/2 feet, then 12 feet? One of my trainers has mentioned most dogs have 2-3 problem distances that need to be worked through.
> 
> And FWIW, when doing scent articles with my Faelan, if I scent heavily he will work the pile until (I believe) the article has cooled down enough for him - possibly he cannot determine which article is correct because of the scent cone?


 Actually it was mentioned to me by my trainer friend that he may be waiting for the article to cool down so that could very well be it. I guess as long as he's selecting the correct one, that's a good thing!! If he was to start choosing the incorrect one, then I would say I need to scent more.

I have tried moving back in little increments and he does seem to get stuck at a particular distance. We'll just continue to work at it. It's not like we'll be trialling in Utility any time soon. :bowl:

Thanks!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Dogs generalize poorly. It may seem obvious to you that your giving the same signal at 3 ft and 12 ft, but it's not to them. In addition to working in small increments at the distance he has problems, try giving a verbal a half second after the signal. When he begins anticipating the verbal and going down before the verbal, drop the verbal. 

Another possibility is that he is nearsighted. My poodle has poor vision, and it is one of the reasons I gave up on utility (and pre-UT) with him. But, that's probably not the issue. The utility signal exercise is simply hard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Um... so tonight's fun match was one of those where I basically wished I had stayed home.  

Jacks did not do his best. Wasn't bad, but little things like him forging more on the heel-free and stopping to scratch himself on the figure 8, late drop, anticipated high jump, and break from the flat. <- In between all of those things, he actually didn't do that bad and was fairly smooth. But hmm!

Bertie - holy crud. I clearly need to do a lot more of a warm up with him and/or tonight just was not his night. No attention on on leash heel, figure 8 was fine (but not super attentive), stand for exam was a total fail because he moved and the judge went "ah-ah" at him. 

Little thing about my dogs - I can correct them, they are OK. Other people are not allowed to correct them. Or very few are allowed. 

With Bertie that little ah-ah made him pee and he got completely squirrely about that judge touching him or standing near him at the start of the off leash. 

Off leash - started out similar to the on leash, but after we did the fast, I got him back and had him heeling beautifully. And (haha) this was the point my private instructor walked in and saw him. 

Recall and finish were very good. 

Stays were good <- Down stay was an improvement from both class and the fun match this week. He still BARELY held on. 

I also need to look at the rule book, because I always thought that if you keep your dog under control while getting the leash on, you are fine. I took Bertie by the collar and walked him back to his leash like I normally do and the "judge" freaked out and told me I could get NQ'd if I do that in the ring....  Maybe this is one of the new stay rules.... 

I went back into the empty ring (we had two rings and one finished early and the other was finishing up) and worked heeling with Bertie. That DID make me feel a bit better since he heeled beautifully with just me out there. 

I have a lesson tomorrow and have a lot I want to work on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

In Novice you can gently lead your dog by the collar.

I hope you gave the 'judge' what for when she corrected your dog! Some people are so stupid -correcting your dog without permission! Like they know what issues you have had to work hard on !! they just stomp all over your hard work possibly causing permanent issues. 

I still complain about the judge who kneed my Towhee every chance I get! Something I don't normally engage in but that was way over the top! and I feel others have a right to know what they may be subjecting their dogs to .. swinging Towhee's dumbbell like that and then not knowing enough (or not caring enough) to simply turn away BTW; the club official who talked me out of reporting that judge apologized at the shows I was at in NH ...

My dogs have had a few days off - work is just crazy and I just want to play and love them when I am home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning it is raining again so we did motivational things in the training room (2 minutes each).

Heeling starting with slows or fasts with spins and double/triple abouts with some treat tosses and some rewards in place.
Fronts with my running backwards.
Finishes with my talking off at a run once they cleared my front, alternated with food tosses .
Pivots with food tosses and.or my taking off at a run.

Fun  I think the sessions woke us all up LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget did his articles very well, leaving briskly finding all 4 two of each almost immeadiatly and returning without any mouthing and giving 2of 4 fronts and we only finished twice but both were spot on. The day off yesterday getting all prettied up must have made him want to work a little this morning. Tonight we will go to SCKC and train .


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Kerrie Ann had a great night in Obedience class tonight. We were teaching everyone the "Front" command, and working on heeling with right and left turns. Kerrie Ann did a very good job on both training


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training tonight was great , Nugget gave me a DOR THAT WAS AWESOME hitting the floor and sliding only one problem when the instructor said recall I started to say come but he was up on his way back already. We did a repeat this time the drop was also beautiful but I walked back to him praised and treated him and told him to stay returned all the way back and called him and I purposely stood off to the side 3-4ft. And he worked a " perfect f+ f"" . I'm very pleased with his work tonight. His heeling was very nice although a couple hick ups on the fig8 . S+D well done. Signal exercise and DR BOTH VERY WELL DONE but that's all I could squeeze in time allowed. BJ done 2x couldn't ask for more and his ROHJ was good other than fronts. A very good training session and the funny thing is I didn't think he was going to work as well as he did because he didn't seem " up"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*breathes sigh of relief* Much awesome private lesson today. 

Fortunately enough the things I have problems with Bertie (overly social butterfly who is easily cowed by somebody standing over him) are those things I can work on in a private lesson. 

Asked my instructor to stand right next to Bertie where he could see her while we set up for heeling and recalls/drops. And she also dedicated a good chunk of lesson time going over how to handle Flying Peeing Squirrels if that happens in a match again. 

I have a habit of admittedly being too polite in fun matches and not taking up too much time out there - particularly if there are a bunch of people waiting their turn. So I just let stuff ride when I should have broken off and or even changed the game plan out there and just worked on ring entries and set ups. I need to get a bit more assertive about things like that. 

SFE's are not broken!

She watched Bertie taking 22" jumps and commented that he jumps like a deer - basically effortless and gliding up and over. 

About the only neg was him getting distracted on a retrieve that sent him close to the go-out spot. He forgot he was doing a retrieve and went running over to touch-touch-touch-to-infinity-touch the stanchion in hopes of getting a treat tossed. LOL.

Just very good lesson. I came away with PLANS for the next fun match (next week).


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Megora said:


> I have a habit of admittedly being too polite in fun matches and not taking up too much time out there - particularly if there are a bunch of people waiting their turn. So I just let stuff ride when I should have broken off and or even changed the game plan out there and just worked on ring entries and set ups. I need to get a bit more assertive about things like that.


I wish we had more fun matches around here. It seems like a lot of folks are really into agility, and there is one facility near us that sets up fun agility matches on a regular basis. I have requested some obedience matches, so hopefully that happens soon. 

I have been working through the FDSA reliable retrieve class with Harris. I had good mouth grabs on the field bumper but we were struggling with the "hold". So I switched gears and has him practice take and hold with one of his nylabones. We did that for two sessions and tonight, he took the bumper and held it for a good solid 3 seconds. Yay! A lot of the things he's learning for field training should be an easy carry-over to obedience (I hope).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something we did "back then" when we were somewhat cut off from all the local clubs and too shy about going to fun matches not done by our own instructor... 

My sister and I had a group of friends and we would meet up at local tennis courts or do open floor (we had open floor where we trained every Friday) together to do an impromptu fun match. 

It wasn't entirely like a show - which the fun matches I do now are very much like (you have crated dogs, tight seating, very little room to warm up, lot of people coming from long distance to attend and rather unfriendly or obnoxious about you getting into their space, strange dogs being put into the stay line up together, etc)... but it at least gave us the opportunity to run each other through formal routines and do group stays together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we did some distraction/proofing  Towhee is starting to drive the boys to whimpering & circling so I set up inside, working towards a plush area rug in the dining room that she lies & rolls about on. I set up a big ole teddy bear (probably 3 feet tall sitting) against the dining room table (behind the rug) and set the indoor ring sounds CD on a fairly high level on the table. No food on me so we worked personal play between exercises and running to the food (hard cheese of some sort) in the kitchen. The kitchen/dining room is probably about 35 feet plus a few hallways for added turns and such.

Heeling with spins, fast abouts and the moving stand signal, With Faelan he did the entire signal exercise, Towhee & Brady worked the moving stand potion and shortish distance drop signals after a separate stand (ie; the stand and drop were not practiced together). Also drops out of motion.

We worked scent discrimination with the first article between the bears legs (pretty close to the CD player and on the rug) and the 2nd article at 3 o'clock. Faelan did very well, Brady and Towhee both were thrown and successfully worked through the distractions - oh, the rug also had toys/chew toys that 'accumulated' there and I did not vacuum last night so there was dog fur as well.

We worked recalls with food tosses between my legs combined with the catch them up and butt scratch them while they were between my legs (a favored game).

We also worked my doing crazy dances and shaking what I've got (can't think of a better description) while each dog was holding a stand.

Fun sessions with a lot of proofing built in


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My breeder posted on Facebbook that at 5:00 am her bitch was panting pacing and nesting but whelping had not started yet. Sure hope all goes well and a male puppy is produced .


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> My breeder posted on Facebbook that at 5:00 am her bitch was panting pacing and nesting but whelping had not started yet. Sure hope all goes well and a male puppy is produced .



Very exciting!! Here's hoping for a boy for you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - very soon you should know 



Nuggetsdad said:


> My breeder posted on Facebbook that at 5:00 am her bitch was panting pacing and nesting but whelping had not started yet. Sure hope all goes well and a male puppy is produced .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I just got word MY BOY HAS ARRIVED!!!!!?????


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

No trials planned in the fall/early winter for me. However, there are OB run throughs Oct., Nov., Dec. that I will be attending. Another club has run throughs Dec., Jan., Feb., every year but they are not scheduled yet. I assume they will be soon and I plan attending those as well. Have obedience classes Monday and Wednesday nights. At the end of the month I am starting up an agility class at a beautiful indoor facility on Tuesday nights. It will be great timing as I will be putting my equipment away soon.

In agility, the polls are almost closed and I am getting really excited as Luna is almost 100% weaving. Her entries are really nice as well. Contact zones are coming along nicely and we are no longer leaping off the end of things. Raised the jump height up to 18 inches now and we are slowly getting used to that. 

In obedience, we continue to practice scent articles every day using the tie down board. She is doing really well with this! Her "wait" for the broad jump and drop on recall is not 100% as she has become so excited about these exercises she is scooting forward when I leave her. So we had to re-visit that this week. On the flip side, her jump work is really coming along and she is doing a really nice job. The drop on recall has also improved and things are really coming along nicely!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I just got word MY BOY HAS ARRIVED!!!!!?????


Yahooooo!!! So very excited for you


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I just got word MY BOY HAS ARRIVED!!!!!?????


What great news! Thinking of any names yet or do you wait til you know the pup a bit? Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I just got word MY BOY HAS ARRIVED!!!!!?????


Congratulations!!!! That's wonderful ! If there's more than one male, will you pick or your breeder...or both of you together?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> The Zs... When I get my puppy he will be registered as FOUR SEASONS MAN IN THE MOON...AKA....HOMBRE


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I just got word MY BOY HAS ARRIVED!!!!!&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Congratulations!! So very jealous. I'm having serious puppy fever and it doesn't help when somebody (no names mentioned...KeaColorado) send you awesome litter announcements!!

Realistically I know now isn't the right time for a puppy. I have to work with Lexx and get some titles on him. 

Lexx and I did a short obedience session last night; a little bit of everything. He was awesome!! I sure hope that carries over to our fun match tonight. But, with just moving into a different building and a whole lot of dogs being there, I'm sure his focus will be on other things. I sure hope I'm wrong!!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday night was Banshee's turn for class. Not the best, in fact frustrating. However, training with her at home since then has been great! Much better attitude and some really nice work. We still have a long way to go...With her, this week at home, our main focus has been quarter & half turns to the right, quicker sits on heel, left about turns, and waiting for me to give a command before she stands back up from a sit on heel. Recalls and finishes. She has a very nice left finish (although you wouldn't have seen that Mon :doh. She is going to her 1st ever Show N Go a week from Sat. I'm not expecting miracles but will be anxious to see how she does in that environment.

Finley has been working on all the open things, and some directed jumps. We've been practicing the drop on recall still using the bar as a stopping point. It's funny to watch her try to keep those feet from going over the bar when she hasn't left herself much room. Monday I tried her w/out the bar but she still is taking too many steps. So the bar is back and I am resisting temptation to remove it until next week. 

I started using a broom stick handle under the last section of the broad jump thanks to a suggestion from Nuggets Dad. This is to help with her cutting the jump which I could see was getting too close for comfort. It is working like a charm! Funny to see her look over her shoulder as she's coming to front as if to say what in the world is that?! She did that the first two days and now seems accustomed to it. I think I'll leave it alone for the rest of this week and slowly decrease what's sticking out. I think I have about a foot out now.

They've both been doing good on out of sight stays. Once I put my mind to it, I've been finding lot's of opportunities for that practice separate from our regular training.

No other Show N Go's for us to make until the first Thursday in November which will be Finley's turn.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Maureen M ... There have been 5 males and 1 female born so far. I just got off the phone with my breeder and she thinks possibly 1 or 2 more to go. I have asked Sabrina to pick my pup for me as I'm terrible at temperament testing and she is ever so much more knowledgable than I am, she has her work cut out for her now even if no more pups are whelped. I have pick of the litter because I've waited a year and also because of Nugget being one of her breeding but I'm pretty sure any of them will be what I want as her dogs have all clearances and the sire is a breed champion from a well known breeder.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard - who is the dad? 

Major congrats -- and I'm having puppy picking envy over here.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love Love Love!




Nuggetsdad said:


> > The Zs... When I get my puppy he will be registered as FOUR SEASONS MAN IN THE MOON...AKA....HOMBRE


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...A-0255-4266-859E-7EC6224D6F77_zpsxayklju4.jpg

Here is picture taken minutes after being born of my new pup


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Megora... The sire is LAURELLS GCH EMERALD CUT


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...A-0255-4266-859E-7EC6224D6F77_zpsxayklju4.jpg
> 
> Here is picture taken minutes after being born of my new pup



Awwww, Just adorable


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Last night was a very good Agility class! We ran a course, and Kerrie Ann did awesome too! Well she was not going into the tunnel for the first few runs, but she got it after a while 

This Sunday Rusty and Kerrie Ann return to their Nose Work class. It's been a three week break between the last session, and the new one starting this weekend.

It should be a lot of fun on Sunday and next week too


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nothing in the way of training was done yesterday between our terrible weather and mostly because of the news of my pup being born so today Nugget and I will go to drop in training at SCKC .


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I attended the fun match last night. We ran both novice and open.

Novice: His on leash heeling was a bit sloppy and as I expected he was a little unfocused at first. All other exercises were done okay and I'm pretty sure we would have Qd in a trial. His sit and down stays were very good even with the ring beside us doing open and utility. I thought he might want to check it out but he wasn't interested. 

Open: His off leash heeling was sloppy.....he was lagging. The one judge (who is also our obedience instructor) gave me heck for watching him all the time!!! His DOR was okay but he was a little late in dropping. ROF was good except for he came to heel position rather than front. ROHJ was good. BJ was good on the second attempt. First attempt he walked over it. Three minute out of sight sit and stay were pretty good. He did get up once (but didn't wander) in each stay but I had the judge place him back down. It was his first time doing out of sight stays anywhere but at home.

I was a little disappointed in his heeling as we've been working a lot on it and he's been doing so well. His performance in open was just as good as some of the other more experienced dogs. Our instructor said he definitely knows the exercises, we just need to fine tune them.

All in all I was very happy with his performance and we had a lot of fun. He was very well mannered and behaved. I can definitely see him maturing!!!

Today we're off to the obedience seminar!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Laurie... Nothing can make up for experience and MATURITY and you guys will get there , I have a suggestion and that being when your dog starts his " sloppy heeling" off leash put your lead on him immeadiately so you can make your corrections to let him know it's not acceptable. Most dogs pull this just remember as soon as the desired actions on his part are happening praise him and treat him to if you want but let him know when he is doing it right.

Went to drop in training BUT IT WAS CLOSED. Bummer as its raining and has mixed in snow so it's not safe for jumping at home in our yard.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Laurie,

Matches can be worth their weight in gold!! All kinds of things show up that are not there in training (ask me how I know this LOL) 

Depending on how you train and correct poor heeling, the goal is to not accept less than you expect at that stage of training - and yes, looking back at your dog can cause your dog to lag .. the shoulder goes back, your upper body twists and you are telling your dog to drop back. If he lags try pulling your left shoulder forward


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I drove the boys over to Houston to a rally match because I might have entered Phoenix in an upcoming rally trial. Phoenix didn't seem to be at all phased by being in a strange building. He was a little bouncier on his run than I'd like, but it's just excited young dog stuff. He did everything and had great attention so I'm pleased with that. For Flip I threw some toys on the floor plus an empty food bowl, and he didn't try to go after them, so that is progress for my little imp.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Getting closer but still no cigar. Nugget and I did SD in the house which he did well other than 1 front then we went in the yard and did the DR which his turns in place - leaving - getting the correct one - moving very briskly both going and returning all very very nice his front only one of three were dead on straight but his finishes were although because of his hairy chest sometimes looks a little forged. It's cool in the forties and he is up today especially considering he did nothing yesterday. After this the MSFE was done again a beautiful lockup and his recall to heel very nice. Signal exercise in the dew covered wet grass was nothing to right home about with a wide and a couple forges but he did stand - down - sit and recall with a straight front . Next we did just two go outs and because of wet turf no jumps were done but both go outs were fast straight and with immeadiate sits on my order treats were given AFTER his doing them. ROF came next 3x all were executed well but again the FRONTS -YUK. This was followed up by the DOR 3x which the drops were very nice and he was coming in fast but only one of three fronts . A short heeling exercise but with all the required elements and its level of accuracy was about the same as the signal exercise not great but not terrible but I cut us both some slack as the wet grass and my poor footwork on it is a large part of our mistakes. No jumps were attempted because of ground conditions maybe this afternoon if it dries up but tomorrow at club for sure.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The dew has dried and I took Nugget out to do the DJ exercise which he again did his go outs very well each time leaving very briskly -GOING STRAIGHT- and sitting when told to. When given the hand signal and verbal OVER he took each jump beautifully and with me helping his fronts they too were good. His finish's well done because he could see the treat in my hand were accurate and fast . We did one more go out which was like the other two very nice as he was 3-4 ft.directly in front of the center stanchion and no way could have been scored. Today there wasn't any arcing and rewards didn't come till after he had done the go outs and taken the correct jump each time . He is definetly getting better at this exercise just hope it carries over to next months trials.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am behind in videotaping and reviewing training sessions - actually I have not trained that much this past week due to weather and work related exhaustion. I did not go to the Run Thrus today to better catch up with all the dogs 

I worked most exercises in all classes with the exception of Directed Jumping and Go Outs - with all the dogs. The breezes must have been carrying some seriously good scents LOL

Here is a video of Brady & Towhee doing scent articles as I learn their body language and methods for indicating a correct find ..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done correctly this morning 2x each but Nuggets turns in place where only 50% straight and even with help his fronts also were only 50%. It sprinkled overnight and when it dries up later this morning we will do the utility exercises in our yard but no matter what the weather does it is club night so I'll get all open exercises in but probably not the DJ exercise because of the 4 columns in the ring which obstruct the dogs view and I'm not willing to allow an almost certain failure the first attempt.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...A-0255-4266-859E-7EC6224D6F77_zpsxayklju4.jpg
> 
> Here is picture taken minutes after being born of my new pup


He is adorable!! I am so excited for you! I love the name!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I attended the obedience seminar on Saturday and Sunday.

I'm going to try to keep this short! Basically we worked on Novice and Open exercises. Novice was okay but somewhere during Open, Lexx totally shut down on me. He didn't want to work and wouldn't work. Exercises he normally loves to do, he wanted nothing to do with. He was totally blowing me off (or flipping me the bird as the instructor said)! The instructor said essentially Lexx was telling me when he wanted to work and what he was going to do. It was something I had never really seen from Lexx. I know he can be stubborn (the instructor said he was the most stubborn dog he's every worked with) but we've just worked around it. I was told that if I plan on competing with Lexx, then I have to stop babying him and show him I'm the boss and that he will work when I say we are going to work. He also emphasized that I have to be more excited and use more praise. The reason he does so well at home is because I do act like silly. I am far more reserved when around other people. It was a rough day for both of us. We ended on a good note but once again, it did make me question my ability as a trainer and whether or not I could continue on. I left feeling very dejected and upset (more so for Lexx).

I wasn't sure I was going to go back for Sunday's session but decided in the morning to attend. Had a nice chat with the instructor when we got there. He just wanted to tell me that it's clear that I have spent a lot of time training Lexx and that he knows his stuff but he has to understand that I'm the boss. 

We again did some Novice and Open. This time we started with Open...the very things he shut down on the day before. He was a totally different dog! He was more obedient, more energetic and happily completed his exercises. He was actually having fun...something he wasn't doing on Saturday. He had a couple of little mistakes but nothing serious. His out of sight sit stay was done perfectly. On his out of sight down stay, he got up as I walked away....something he has never done before. His stays are always rock solid. I think it's because just before that, the young Golden beside him was trying to initiate play with him. I put him back down and this time it was successful.

So, while Saturday was a rough day for both Lexx and I, it was a really good seminar. I got a lot out of it and I'm glad that the instructor kicked our butts! Another thing he did suggest was that I not work on so much with Lexx. He suggested I work on only Novice stuff until after we get our CD. After that, he said to carry on with Open and Utility exercises to fine tune them.

Tonight we have agility.....hopefully Lexx will have recovered from the weekend!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

We had our last obedience trial of the year this past weekend. Title-wise, it was not our most successfull year. Maple, the golden, finished her Open title in spring. I spent the rest of the year getting NQs in Utility. I learned a lot and she got a LOT better by the end of the year. In the spring, she totally bombed all Utility trials. We quit hunt training and went to Utility boot camp mode. In the fall trials, she missed many Qs by a hair's breath. This weekend, she NQed on the first article both Saturday and Sunday. I am getting a little tired of hearing "Wow, she looked GREAT out there!" and coming away with another NQ. Articles are a huge issue right now. I have 5 months until the first trial in mid-April. I started retraining articles this morning, backing down to one unscented pair. She got one wrong. Clearly, she is not sure what she should be doing. 

It's going to be articles 2 or 3 times a day, under all conditions, until we work out her issues and she is bomb-proof on articles. The first go-out is sometimes an issue, too, but not as consistently an issue as the articles. 

The good news is that the worse problem we had in spring - her moping through a class and doing almost everything wrong, when it was almost always correct in training - has been largely overcome. Long story short, I realized I needed to do many more complete run-throughs in training with the big reward at the end. I tend to only work on single exercises or parts of exercises in training, which is generally a good idea, but it needs to be balanced with stringing exercises together. I'll jabber on about that issue and how we worked on it, if anyone is interested. 

Overlaying everything is that she hates to travel. After a long trip back from Wenatchee (about 5 hours driving) in September, during which she panted and wouldn't drink water all the way back, I finally broke down and went to the vet for better drugs. None of my attempts to improve her attitude about traveling have helped. She's 5 years old. The vet gave us some Valium to try on the last two trips of the year. It worked wonders at calming her during the drive. It makes her a bit loopy, so it's only practical for the long drives to a trial the day before or the drive home. My hope is that, if she associates traveling with feeling better on the Valium, I can gradually reduce the dose.

For Alder, the poodle boy, who is now 8, I gave up on Utility. It is no longer safe to jump him at full height. I did a single try at Pre-Utility, but it's not just the jumps. Utility is just too hard for him mentailly. I retired him to Rally for the last two trial weekends of the year. We last did Rally a couple of years ago, with a couple RAE legs. I did a couple weeks of refresher training and was amazed at how much he remembered and how much he enjoyed it. He's too clumsy and slow to be a great Rally dog, but it gives a him a reason to ride along to trials and he loves it. (Unlike Maple, he LOVES to travel.) He got a first in one of his Rally Excellent classes, but usually doesn't place. That's okay! He earned 4 more RAE legs in 4 tries and had a great time. Best of all, without him doing Utility, I now have 2 complete article sets to use for trials and training for Maple.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I realized yesterday during my marathon train-a-thons that while Faelan and Towhee thrive on multiple sessions lasting quite awhile each (like 8-10 minutes each), Brady needs to have his endurance built. Multiple repeats had him a frazzled boyo.

I did get quite a bit of training and/or proofing in though  and Brady was racing into the training room after our hike this morning just as fast as Faelan & Towhee - good & bad since that is also the grooming room which is why each dog was invited in .... burrs galore but they all love comb outs so...

no training this morning..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't believe most of my class is showing up for Novice tonight so I plan on working my dogs. Mighty will be ran though novice and OPen and some Utility and Titan will do what ever we decide..lol Probably his turn on everything with lowered jumps. He has a Chiro tonight and loves Dr Jamie.. Not sure what else for the week but I do have some exciting plans for the weekend.. Flying down to see Phoenix.. and Jodie this weekend. My 1st flight ever and will be able to see him in person on his 1st birthday! YEAH.. but incredibly sad because it is the 1st time away from Titan for the weekend.. gonna miss my buddies.. I think I am going to have to steal Phoenix to come snuggle with grandma!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you flying home Sunday night? Have fun  Give Phoenix a snuggle from me & my crew please? Flip too


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Are you flying home Sunday night? Have fun  Give Phoenix a snuggle from me & my crew please? Flip too


Actually flying home Monday morning.. gulp..


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley had a quick session this morning which included 2 retrieves over the HJ, 2 retrieves on flat (one on each side of the HJ), one broad jump, a few straight recalls and maybe 3 drops on recall with NO bar. The first drop she went further than I wanted. So a quick reset, and the rest of the attempts were very good. This was followed by a 3 minute out of sight stay while I went into the house. As is our usual all of this ended up with playing with her ball. Banshee had some focus issues out front tonight which although she'll stay in heel as long as I'm walking and through pace changes, that's when she doesn't sit when I stop. We worked through it, and by the time we went back to the yard she was doing much better. Recalls and finishes with her in the yard. Then I actually got her to play a bit and did some play drops. I think she had a good time with that, although the first "down!" she acted like she must be in some kind of trouble....
Finley goes to class tonight and as I type this she's getting antsy. Funny they seem to know. 

> Titan1 Have a fun trip!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I think I am going to have to steal Phoenix to come snuggle with grandma!


So I already discussed with another littermate owner that this might happen (after all, Phoenix is Best Puppy Ever! . We decided I will just let it happen. Except when she is distracted I will make a quick change. Boy is Michelle going to be surprised when Flip jumps out in Minnesota!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just had a very good training class tonight....

Have discussed with private instructor not doing group heeling with Bertie - which isn't a problem since I bring 2 dogs to class. Did group heeling with Jacks (who knows how to heel) and did heeling on my own with Bertie (who is learning). 

Worked on motivational heeling with Bertie as discussed with private instructor so tennis ball came out and he got to chase it down a couple times as surprise. He did very well. 

I'm looking forward to Friday - because we get to do a fun match in the AM since no tracking.  

One bad note is my wooden dumbbell has finally bit the dust at 2 years. Snapped right in two. Jacks was really puzzled when he went to retrieve and sniffed both pieces like - what do I do with this.  

So I just need to remember where I ordered that dumbbell and how to measure mouths again....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I had agility tonight.

HE CONQUERED HIS NEMESIS.....THE SCARY TEETER!!!!

He walked right up to it and over he went like he's been doing it for years. He even figured out how to lean back to prevent it from banging. He did it a number of times with very good 2o2o.

We did several difficult sequences tonight and he was bang on!! He was up and happy and again, having fun. It was wonderful to see him like that. I was so proud of him!!!
He knew it as he was prancing around like he's all that!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight at class Finley had some anticipation issues. As in she anticipated the retrieve over high jump....two times. And the broad jump. I guess better an anticipation issue then an, "I really don't want to do this issue  "

Heeling was very good. Her drop on recall, spot on! And, she got to do the out of sight stays, full length tonight. The neat thing, although I have to go outside, there are windows for me to watch and she can't see me watching her.. I put my jacket on before the stays, and I think she thought we were going home. Anyhow, put her in the sit-stay, and walked outside. She looked worried, as in ears up and looking at the door. (all this I see from outside). After a bit, our instructor treated her. I think twice. When the time was up, I came back in. She did not look near as worried on the down stays. In fact it looked like she was sleeping from the outside looking in. I think she got one treat then. Either way, no breaks and the full time. Anyhow, it was a good night, and she had a good time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay for good teeters    

Sounds like a great night!



Laurie said:


> Lexx and I had agility tonight.
> 
> HE CONQUERED HIS NEMESIS.....THE SCARY TEETER!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget wasn't really in a good working mood last evening although he did all that was asked of him but it just seemed he really wasn't having a lot of enthusiasm . Group heeling tonight was not anywhere as good as he can do but earlier when we did our individual open and signal exercise heeling it was much better I thought . His BJ done 2x perfect both times. ROHJ he tried going around but I had purposely put his dumbbell in the extreme corner all the way to the end of ring and sent him. The second time with an extra get it order he took the jump but in fairness with the columns in the ring he may have lost focus and in a trial the first attempt probably would have gotten a rethrow. ROF good pickups but fronts could have been better. S+D done full time on both2x never moved a muscle. MSFE very well done. DR done 1-2-3 all gotten correctly and I worked each front so they were straight . We spent some time on fronts and turns in place and the turns are much better than his driving me crazy fronts. It's not that his fronts aren't right in front of me or that he touches me its just that he's a little off and around here in the " B " class' s they would be scored and that's the name of the game F+F especially in open. I'm thinking he will eventually get the majority of fronts straight but like fine wine it takes time and maturity.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike each dog had 2 sessions in the training room (still darkish outside) 

First 3 minute sessions were single jump work close to the jump and jumping into an open space and towards a wall 3 feet away. Then call to heels with a same side, direction change. These drills are for both agility and core conditioning.

The 2nd 2 minute session was pivots (Brady's left pivots are really getting there!! ), front, finishes and short doodles.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just like I thought I had nobody in my 1st class..so we got to actually do all the run through's.. Mighty finally did a complete signal exercise at full distance and I swear when he did the sit.. he was so excited as if to say....I DID IT!.. and then proceeded to slam into me on the come signal.. I truly believe he "got it".. and was exploding with joy.. what a goof and I am sore today from "our" celebration.. 67lbs of speeding missile and a stationary object don't mix..lol.. He was so happy with himself so we celebrated with lots of butt scratches and whohoo's.. Titan totally loved going through all the exercises and I really enjoy watching him work. His articles are so fast and always right on..He makes it look really really simple.. He was even naughty enough last night to give the glove a little shake.. gotta love those 10 year olds!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just returned from training at SCKC and my boy had his game face on today. My instructor Lynn gave me a run thru as if we were in a trial. He definatly would have qualified in the low 190s and we are very critical judging each other s dogs . Th e worst thing Nugget did was his second go out he arced and wound up 6-8 ft.off center back far enough but I'm sure 2 pts worth. A couple fronts were off but his turn in place was very nice on all three gloves but the second turn he dropped the glove and when he got it and brought it to me , he didn't want to let go of it. I waited him out with a second " out " order and he thought better of it and begrudgingly gave it to me. I think he has learned my looks and knew he better give it up. Articles well done but one front wasn't great. MSFE fantastic!!! Signal exercise done well and Lynn didn't say anything was poor on the heeling part other than my standing on a turn . I'm BAD!!

BJ done 2 x which he nailed both f+f. ROHJ done 3x with 2 of three fronts straight , he's improving and the ROF also improved on fronts they weren't all a picture of perfection but getting straighter. For some reason he tilted the percentage on straight fronts in the positive direction today. His heeling was pretty good judging from the mirrors on the wall and the one thing that wasn't great was a lag on the outside turn of the fig8 which after a leash correction and a " get it up " the second try was very nice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening after I got home from work and before any of us ate (got home around 6:45 and wanted to work outside before full dark) we worked on:

- Broad Jumps with a target out to have them jumping long before swinging back into front 

- Small bits of heeling with the stand signal, drop signal and sit signals. Each signal was finished with a verbal and if they beat the verbal they got really good treats - if I beat them with the verbal they got plain jane treats  Silly game but they love it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I did not quite beat the line of storms moving in, but was not that far into the woods so the dogs did get some exercise before we headed back home LOL

2 sessions each dog in the training room which included:

- Perch (pot) work intermixed with left and right turns and abouts
- Fronts & finishes
- Moving stands with some returns, some call to heels
- Signal heel, stand, down & sit

I love these dogs  They all headed into the room to be de-burred and combed after our abbreviated walk and lay ready and waiting outside the door for their turn for a training session ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After yesterday's good job that Nugget gave me I've decided his morning SCENT DISCRIMINATION exercise can wait till after my doctors appt. weather permitting we will get in a little work this afternoon as I want to try something my instructor suggested for the MSFE and also work on go outs. I would like to use Titans suggestion of the two ropes but my little soft boy won't leave my side so bait will have to remain as top choice for getting straight go outs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> After yesterday's good job that Nugget gave me I've decided his morning SCENT DISCRIMINATION exercise can wait till after my doctors appt. weather permitting we will get in a little work this afternoon as I want to try something my instructor suggested for the MSFE and also work on go outs. I would like to use Titans suggestion of the two ropes but my little soft boy won't leave my side so bait will have to remain as top choice for getting straight go outs.


You could start with putting them out and doing recalls down the middle.. or better yet bait it until he gets used to it?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening i tied a scarecrow to each post of the high jump and we practiced ROHJ.

I think Faelan noticed the most but he was in all out border collie jumping mode (you know the flattened silhouette flying over the jumps with landing gear well tucked and head forward).

Brady was more concerned with having his front platform in play while Towhee was all about doing her very best !!

Fun sessions - the dogs were high and ready to play !


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good training day altogether. 

I was just sharing this with my mom (who worships the ground Jacks walks on) and realized I didn't share it here!

I've been going out every morning/early afternoon (my lunch break) to train tracking with Jacks and motivational heeling with Bertie at a big open park near my home (used to be a big farm but the owners donated the land to the township - so major acreage that's now landscaped for soccer/football fields of all kinds). 

I've been leaving the dogs in the car while I go out and set a track for Jacks. I have only attended one tracking class so far (next class is next week) so I'm trying to make up for lost ground as far as teaching my dog to track major long stretches and with minimal bait to keep his nose to the ground. 

I normally go 200 feet forward, turn right, 200 feet forward, turn left, and 500 feet to the end where I have the article with the jackpot inside. Have been dropping bait down every 30-40 feet (huge improvement since we began with dropping bait every step). I've also been walking the track multiple times (first time to set up the track and flags, walking the same path back to the start and then putting bait down and leaving the loaded article, walking the same path back to the start). 

When I went to let Jacks out and put his tracking harness on, Bertie BURST out of the car and ran out to nom the bait on the first "leg" of the track. I called him back at that point, but decided to see what Jacks would do if I took him out there to track without any bait on the first leg going into the right turn. 

Was very happy to see him dropping nose immediately and taking off when I told him "go track". And he followed the track same as usual. So maybe I can start weaning off bait a little more! 

Class tonight - I decided just to do Bertie's class. 

Started class with jumping and even the beginning of directed jumping. Bertie has been started with directed jumping (me tossing the treat forward down the middle and then giving the signal and verbal command for the jump), but I haven't trained it in a long time. Glad to see he remembers! 

Heeling - did a lot of heeling which means mixed bag with Bertie. I was overall pleased with his working. 

Recalls - asked Adele to stand right next to him since he gets "intimidated" about people standing near him while he's supposed to wait. Really worked on WAITS and was happy with what I saw. 

Good stays!!!! I stayed about 10 feet from him on the down. And one thing I'm trying to do is absolutely not babysitting with treats like I had. Because I don't want him constantly trying to get me to come in and feed him. He maintained his stay. 

Just good working class.... we'll see if there's improvement when we do the fun match on Friday (probably going in the AM because I can!). 

I also ordered replacement wood dumbbells for him and hopefully they come in soon! Couldn't decide if his mouth is a 2.5 or a 3 (he's somewhere in between). So I ordered both sizes.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We worked on those anticipations issues we had Monday night, since they showed back up tonight...At least tonight, I was anticipating it too, and managed to catch Finley with a verbal before she made it over the broad jump and before she went too far on the retrieve on flat. 

After reset's and a firm "stay", I followed up with some "Send your dog"...ect and odd arm movements from me. The arm movements got her to try and go again, which gave me the opportunity to reset her again. I think we got it, (for tonight anyway). Training as usual ended with playing with the ball. Although just for fun, tonight she had to sit at heel and wait for me to tell her she could get her ball.

Banshee is still doing good...maybe she knows she's got that show n go Saturday . She did some front work, heeling, and practiced playing with me instead of Finley...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's 4:05 am and we are done doing articles 2x each and a total success this morning with all 4 turns in place straight and 3 of 4 fronts also straight. Nugget is very " up " this morning as he should be after waking me up at 3:15 am for his belly rub which he does every morning but usually a little later . He is a little " spoiled" . Yesterday a training friend came over to my home and I gave her run thru's for both her Sunfire dogs in utility and the one in open only . I worked Nugget earlier on all utility exercises except articles and he did pretty well . Our f+ f always a work in progress seem to be getting better I just wish I was smoother walking in the grass when we are heeling. The BJ. Needed repeating because he blew the front but he got it the next 2x . The ROHJ-ROF-DOR all executed correctly other than of course our usual f+f mistakes but all exercises do seem to get less crooked ones as we practice. Tonight training at SCKC but I've been asked to fill in as instructor tonight so we won't get a lot done ourselves but that's ok as if weather permits we can do a little at home. ( rain is in forecast)


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We had our heeling class last night. Not our finest hour. My timing for marking and rewarding need work. And my treat delivery skills . . . you'd think it would be really easy but I find being able to deliver a reward quickly and smoothly in the right position without having the treats be a distraction is difficult. The instructor suggests using a bait bag in the back but I find that very awkward. Normally I use my pockets but Gracie tends to focus on them looking for the treat. I'm telling myself to set reasonable expectations and not compare to others in the class some of whom are trainers themselves. Loved watching Gracie do some heads up food follow trotting with the instructor when he handled her for a bit but I guess if I could do it like that I'd be teaching instead of a student in the class.

We are making some progress in our agility for fun. Gracie would be happy to run the whole course without direction but we're working on slowing it down with focus between each obstacle. The instructor has commented a number of times about how much drive she has and how much she seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> The Zs try putting treats in your mouth and hold them in there like a squirrel does. Use treats that you don't mind having in your mouth such as pieces of hot dog or chicken. This can be a great help especially for recalls where your dog will focus on your mouth coming in to you. It's also a handy place when heeling as its easy to get the next treat ready.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yep, I almost always have a cheese Charlee Bear in my mouth when heeling because it's easiest/quickest for me to grab from my mouth and deliver.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Got my messages wrong next week is when I'm to instruct . Oh well got to work with Nugget so nothing lost. His recalls were very nice and both fronts were good as were the finishes . All utility exercises done other than articles which we did this morning. Everything was done pretty well other than I didn't like his second go out and a couple fronts. The BJ took 3 times to get the front straight. Bright spot tonight was Nuggets very nice heeling and fig8 good attention and quick straight sits. The ROHJ and ROF pretty nice and fronts coming along here more straight ones than those that were off. Tomorrow doctor and then a instructors meeting in the evening ( pizza party ) so nugget gets a day off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just finished working some distraction scent article work .. Towhee & Faelan did great!! I was laughing at Towhee's work since she was working so exuberantly that the rug was sliding and she knocked over the big teddy bear in her haste to snatch the right article  Faelan loves the search for the article game - actually how I started with him was setting an article in a dark room and having him use his nose to find it.

Brady and I worked through some stuff -- don't think I'll be submitting that video since I probably should have let him have more water and a rest after our hike before doing scent articles .. he went first and while he did fine for metal, leather was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday's mail brought me conformation of my entries in Southsides obed.trial next week and entries are getting larger which is great. Open B -25. Utility - 22 and Grad Open 5 . Nugget is entered in open and grad open. Looking forward to this show as there isn't any pressure because he has both of these titles and I shouldn't be a bit nervous. ( yah right)


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...A-E262-491E-8331-178DEB77CCFE_zpsytgswul2.jpg

Latest picture of my pup, breeder said "see the one upside down his name is Hombre."


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I had an awesome Agility class last night! Kerrie Ann did great, and we ran 5 obstacle course 

Kerrie Ann will follow me, but I need to allow her off leash like all the other dogs. Her recall is great, but I'm afraid of Kerrie Ann going after a squirrel or other small wild animals.

Kerrie Ann is a Brittany, and once she sees and "locks" into going after a squirrel...I lose her and I won't be able to get her focus back.

Maybe I need to let go, and allow us to run the obstacle courses off leash. I'm too worried and it's hurting the training I think


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had the strangest fun match today. *sheepish grin*

Got there and saw how INSANELY BUSY it was (2 local trials coming up back to back weeks) and decided not to take up anyone's time with me trying either dog in open - since that is far down the road for Bertie and Jacks is semi-retired. 

So entered Bertie in novice and rally. 

Warming up outside the ring - I had Cherie B coming up and giving me handling tips. Which was fine (She's tops and I highly respect her and totally agreed with what she was saying), but it was stressing me out like you'd never believe. LOL. 

In the ring - heel on leash was "okay" but not what I'd want before entering trials. Cherie caught with me outside the ring and told me to loosen up the leash. And I think that is my biggest problem with the on leash heel vs off leash (which Bertie does very well). I have a tighter leash and I'm a lot more tense - and Bertie feels all that. 

Probably nice thing and something I was grinning about is Cherie went nuts about him and really seemed to like him. 

The rally run through was OK, but WEIRD. The judge totally went MIA and I decided talking to a couple other people there that I would just go ahead and do a quick run through and scoot. I didn't really need a judge in the ring. 

So I'm zipping through the course with Bertie who actually did quite nice (was happy) when I looked up ahead and realized that the people I spoke with were IN THE RING WITH ME (!!!!) and practicing signs I was coming up on. 

I get they were probably new and haven't done a fun match before... or something. But I had to come to a complete stop out there and wait for them to move out of the way before I went back up for the finish. 

It was an excellent course and Bertie did it pretty darn awesome! 


****** And random VERY HAPPY thing - J&J rushed my dumbbell order out to me. I have the slightly bigger (3" bit) dumbbell and it fits Bertie's mouth just fine. The other one may be a pinch too small, but we'll see. 

Also have a motivational toy thingy - it's a rabbit fur enclosed treat pouch tug that has squeakers in it. Um basically both dogs got hysterical trying to get it. Jacks was drooling for some reason!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Club meeting went well last nite at least we settled the question of the aggressive dog and what the club wants owners of these dogs to do if they want to train at our club---wear muzzles. 

Articles again were correctly done 2x each this morning with 3of 4 fronts straight but the turn in place the first time he had his butt " in " and needed repeating . When it becomes light later this morning I plan on doing all exercises in open and utility.

Pizza and cold beer also worked last night with 23 of us enjoying the evening.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning because of the FROST and my lack of patience to wait out it melting and drying up I went to SCKC for drop in training and had a very good session both in open and utility. Utility wasn't perfect actually far from it as our first UNBAITED go out my little man lacked enthusiasm and arced to the left winding up with at least a 2 point deduction but we repeated with bait and a good smack on his butt to wake him up and got 2 very fast very straight go outs with almost instant sits on my order. The jumps were both taken correctly first time . We then did the DR in the 2-3-1 order nice and accurate with 2 of 3 fronts dead on and the third very close. Articles done at home earlier all correct 2x each. Signal exercise good job and the stand-down-sit and recall f+f very nicely done. MSFE he moved his left rear ft.about an inch but he did move it and the call to heel he had his butt out. Everything considered a pretty good session on utility but still a little work to do to be come competitive but I'm more concern with getting 3 Qs first. 

Open he was very good doing all exercises and his fronts are becoming more consistently straight. Once he got his head in the game today with that first thing butt tap he was a very honest working dog trying hard to please and earn some treats. Tomorrow 
I'm giving us both a day off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

<sigh> Okay, I *KNOW* proofing builds confidence & proficiency - I do!!

But, watching Brady seemingly lose his confidence on scent articles this morning was very hard as we start the proofing process ... but the plus side is Faelan & Towhee did absolutely great!! 

I also realized that Brady is just moving up to sometimes be 1st --- oops, my bad!! He is just now beginning to sometimes be first up on the articles for the day - methinks he was also scenting mama Towhee & uncle Faelaney in addition to me. I usually have Faelan first since he needs the least scent for his sessions to help simulate trials.

ETA: ARRRGHHHH .. feeling disheartened with instructor feedback; apparently I am not doing much right <sigh>


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...F-7D4C-40A6-8613-D0AD8732132A_zpsfpbs8aet.jpg


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee and Brady are off on the weekly adventure hike with my brother (Faelan went last time) so Faelan and I

- Worked at the Grocery Store (signals, MSFE, recalls, heeling)
- Worked at a school parking lot (signals, heeling, fronts, finishes. Send Aways, articles)
- Worked at an athletic field (lots of goose poop) - heeling on the lines with long fast & long slows. Long send aways to the goal post thingee (Y shaped thing), treat to nose downs stationary and moving backwards, then sits

When we came home I ate lunch and then set up a ring outside and worked Gloves ( glove #2 probably a dozen times) intermixed with Go Outs and Directed Jumping and more heeling. I left the gating and jumps up but am now thinking I should put them away so nobody pees on anything ring related. This session had my Obedience Sounds CD playing fairly loudly to drown out bad neighbor's noise.

Still feeling down about Brady's class so I probably will give him, and by default Towhee, the day off so my attitude does not sour any exercises for him.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon don't get down on yourself or Brady your instructor or anyone else for that matter doesnt have all the answers or is their way of doing something the only way. What works for one dog may not work for the other. Remember my struggles with the Directed Retrieve for 13 months , I tried several suggestions and methods but no one thing worked with Nugget but a combination of several did. Besides all of our dogs screw up and have " off " days , give yourself a day or two off from training and you'll be able to come back with a fresh attitude .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins,

I decided to take my attitude and tell myself to 'buck up buttercup'!! I really only get to train extensively on weekends and I decided I will not deny us the fun of training together while I process negative feedback!

So, I am just in from 2 sets with each dog

Set 1: 
Broad Jump: with a cone to send them around: sometimes going in to reward, sometimes sending. 
Recalls: sometimes going in to reward, sometimes dropping them (Towhee & Faelan not Brady) and sometimes straight recalls. Sending then between my legs to finish position or fronting them.

Set 2:
ROHJ: with the scarecrows set on. Varying the time between the toss and the send - each dog anticipated at some point so a reset and redo.
ROF: close the jump on the left and on the right: none of the dogs fell for going over the jump  There was some anticipation after the 3rd or 4th toss - I rarely work that many reps in a single go so this was a form of proofing I guess.

I think the dogs all loved their sessions so I am glad I decided to metaphorically say, well you probably can guess. I am still proud of much of Brady's progress so plhhhhttttt to opinions to the contrary!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget has gotten SD down to almost perfection. We did them 2x each this morning with all 4 tries correct and drum roll please 4 straight fronts and 4 finish's ?. Club tonight and we will work open exercises a little extra cause we are entered Sat. It's drizzling so I don't know what I can do at home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked scent articles (Brady, Towhee then Faelan) They did well 

Then 
Faelan: pivots (focus on tight heel position), heeling, drop signals, fronts and finishes.
Brady: pivots, short heeling @ normal & slow, fronts& finishes, drop signal
Towhee: heeling, MSFE, drop signal, sit signal, call to finish from Stand intermixed with drop signal from stand.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I did a short utility exercise starting with go outs. The first unbaited was not as fast as I like but it wouldn't have been scored as too slow but it was straight with a beautiful sit on my order , then a baited one which was much faster and also straight with a good sit followed by a third which was swift and also produced a good quick sit and this one I walked to him and gave him a reward. No jumps because of wet grass. Next we did the DR in the 3-1-2 order I couldn't be more pleased good pickups brisk returns and straight f+f on all three . MSFE just very nice only fault was the return to heel was slightly forged but it was fairly quick and his mind was on my left hand which held his reward which I had a little too far in front . A shortened signal exercise with the only element was a heel to end of ring about turn with the stand signal -down signal-sit signal and recall signal no fast or slows sits on a heeling leg or any turns other than the one about. The elements of the utility exercises that we did this morning were very well executed and I'm pleased with his work, of course this was at home a short work out in familiar surroundings with zero distractions not even a squirrel today.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Duh duh duh!!! After a 9 month hiatus, I'm looking at getting Bear back in classes. I found a club near my work that holds classes for competition obedience and rally. 

I think I want to try Rally first BUT they say a pre-requisite is "handler and dog should be familiar with basic obedience.... Loose leash walking... [etc]" which we still haven't mastered. Darn it. But I wonder if they will be ok with semi good leash manners. I'm sure well progress as class progresses. Bear has lost a ton of his attentiveness to my cues over the past months and I really need to get that back before we start classes again.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a way to post a video on here directly without a youtube link? It was taken on an iphone and is a .mov file. 

Harris: We have a behavior chain! Fetch - hold - chin target - out! Wahoo! He can do it with a bumper and just today did it for the first time with a dumbbell. There is video proof if I can figure it out. 

Kea: We've been working on some fun things to proof the moving down and the dumbbell retrieve. The behaviors are take the dumbbell from my hand, go out and around a cone, do the down and return to front. We've been practicing in various orders with and without the dumbbell.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Had a blast this weekend! Michelle (Titan1) flew down from Minnesota to meet Phoenix. Saturday Phoenix was in his first rally trial. He started off his career nicely - 100, first place.  Flip was in advanced and excellent, he scored 99 in both classes.

Sunday was Phoenix's first birthday. We celebrated by tracking and field training. One of the people throwing bumpers said "well, we don't need to work on adding drive!"


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Saturday Phoenix was in his first rally trial. He started off his career nicely - 100, first place.  Flip was in advanced and excellent, he scored 99 in both classes.



That's awesome!!! And Happy Birthday Phoenix!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brave said:


> I think I want to try Rally first BUT they say a pre-requisite is "handler and dog should be familiar with basic obedience.... Loose leash walking... [etc]" which we still haven't mastered. Darn it. But I wonder if they will be ok with semi good leash manners.


Jennifer - you should be OK.  A lot of the time, they really want somebody who has been through obedience classes and the very least the owner knows how to keep their dogs under control. Make sure they all know he's had a long layoff because of his surgeries - but you should be fine, I would think.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a "Huh" type of class.  

I have no idea what was going on with both my dogs. They were both super needy and neurotic in class. And as the case was very HIGH GEAR and ready to GO! 

We did some directed jumping practice at the start of class... which at least with this instructor means having a gate between the jumps. 

Um. Bertie jumped the gate twice before it finally clicked he was supposed to jump the JUMPS. 

Heeling before class with Bertie was "okay" - not spot on though. Figure 8 was ugly (instructor said it looked good, but I disagreed). 

Heeling in class with Jacks - he was totally dynamo butt out there. Which means some forging problems. He basically was acting like a horse that just came out of a stall and needed lunging. It was great to see and it definitely went into the jumps and retrieves which he did very well. 

Dumbbell practice - first time using new one in class and I think that I want to contact J&J to see if my other dumbbell is still on backorder and/or if I could switch the order (pay more I guess) for a slightly wider dumbbell. The one I'm using in class has a 3" wide bit. I didn't see this while practicing at home, but in class I was suspecting it was pinching Bertie's lips when retrieving. He did not look comfortable carrying it, so I'll talk to my private instructor and see what she thinks - but suspect switching the B/O to a bigger size would be smart. 

Bertie - sits/downs were terrific. What I'm doing with the down stay is apparently working because he looked relaxed and like he "knew" he was supposed to stay.

Oh and on that note. While doing broad jumps - Bertie started to pick up his butt anticipating the call. I told him "no" and he actually showed control in stopping that movement immediately. That "hesitation" shows that while he wants to pop up and take that jump right away, he's THINKING. 

Anyway.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It rained last night so I decided to work with lowered jumps (set to 16) outside under the lights. I usually will not jump them in the wet but with winter closing in lowered heights it was 

We worked some heeling, Go-Outs with Directed Jumping, signals (Brady & Towhee just moving stand, reward, drop & sit signals from about 10 feet away), some slow heeling, a few finishes and left turns.

Good sessions


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My guys usually take a 3 1/2 to 4 in bit, so I was surprised Bertie's dumbbell was 3 inches - my Towhee uses a 3 inch and she is a petite girl 



Megora said:


> Dumbbell practice - first time using new one in class and I think that I want to contact J&J to see if my other dumbbell is still on backorder and/or if I could switch the order (pay more I guess) for a slightly wider dumbbell. The one I'm using in class has a 3" wide bit. I didn't see this while practicing at home, but in class I was suspecting it was pinching Bertie's lips when retrieving. He did not look comfortable carrying it, so I'll talk to my private instructor and see what she thinks - but suspect switching the B/O to a bigger size would be smart.
> 
> .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night didn't get to do the DJ exercise as ring was being used by regular instructors and I'm a sub. We did do open exercises other than fig8 and heel free and Nuggets fronts are really getting better. I was asked to instruct and because of the terrible rain storms which cut visibility to maybe 50-60 ft.on the interstate which isn't much fun driving at 55mph at rush hour a lot of people didn't show and I had already put Nugget in his crate when I was told the regular instructor could handle it herself so I watched for awhile and went home.

Today our open work at SCKC went very nicely and he continued giving straight fronts on the DOR-ROF-ROHJ-and the BJ. Again I didn't get in any heeling practice for giving others a run thru in either open or utility and helping my instructor by doing the group S+D because her dog is screwing up the long sit so I make corrections if necessary so he realizes a judge might also make one. 
My turn in the utility ring I was given a run through for utility and up till the first jump was having a very nice run but of course Nugget had to make me eat a little humble pie by starting for the bar jump and then deciding not to do it which of course would be a NQ. A RESET got the job done and a much harsher "OVER" with the hand signal and he flew over the bar. The last thing was the HJ which he took flawlessly. Everything other than the bar he really did well on even overcoming my sloppy can't walk straight heeling.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> My guys usually take a 3 1/2 to 4 in bit, so I was surprised Bertie's dumbbell was 3 inches - my Towhee uses a 3 inch and she is a petite girl


Measuring Bertie's mouth - 3" is about right. Going by the measurement. 

And the 3.5" wood dumbbell I had for Jacks was a smidge too big for Bertie who doesn't have as big a head as Jacks... 

But watching him at class - he didn't look comfortable with the smaller db in his mouth.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Video of Phoenix's first rally run:


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome job, Phoenix! He looks great!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked Directed Jumping under the lights 

Faelan did a very nice job!
Towhee did an all right job (she wants to go left of the Go Out portion); her jumps were great
Brady did very nicely on his Go Outs and his first Directed Jump - the jump to my right (and towards the light) needed to be repeated.

Last night we worked on Out of Sight Sit Stays - Towhee is allowed to to tap a time or 2 - she seems to need some release from inactivity. Brady and Faelan need to keep the feet still. They did well and it is very interesting to see the head movements in tandem as I move about the house LOL I usually do not tape stays; I know you get valuable information from taping them but -- well -- I just don't. Maybe since this particular video was kind of entertaining with the head and even the ear movements in sync I will do it more often


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today because of on and off rain we only did fig8 and some heeling practice , both of which weren't very good with crooked sits and going wide on a couple turns. Tomorrow I'll take Nugget to SCKC in the evening and we will do the DJ as he screwed that up yesterday and Sat. We will show in Grad. Open even though he has this title I still want him to do well and he was entered as a backup show in case he NQd in earlier trials . He is also entered in Open B and there is a very nice class of 25 dogs entered.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fun class tonight. 

Before class, I took advantage of open and utility jumps being set up and rushed out there with Bertie to practice open jumps and his directed jumping. 

Open jumps - *SQUEEE* He officially not only jumped 24", but I believe leaped high enough that I could see about 6+" of air between him and the top of the jump. I dropped the jump lower for retrieves, but was floating on air to see those gorgeous jumps. Can't wait to tell my private instructor tomorrow - or demonstrate! 

I also repeated broad jump a few times until I finally got a straight jump. Somewhat realized he is starting to focus on getting back to me, so tossed rewards forward to make the jump be what's rewarded vs coming to me. 

Directed jumping focused only on the directed part vs "go out" - I did the treat toss far enough forward and called-signaled either way for the jumps. And basically you could see it clicking in his head, even to the point of him turning around and going sideways to find the jump - something that still blows Jacks brain when I work on this with him. 

So we had a "winning class" even before class began. 

In class, I stuck a tennis ball under my arm worked on motivational heeling during group heeling. He moved really nice and I was very happy with the results there. 

We also got individual run throughs - which point I worked on really having a loose lead and getting out of the heavy reliance on working with a tight lead. Had a little forge with the slow (which I fixed by command "get back"), but otherwise he did well.

"MARK" proved handy while working on glove/target exercises. Bertie's not quite retrieving gloves, so I'm still doing targets and working on glove retrieves separately. Was kinda cool to see how using that MARK command gets the focus in the right direction. 

Stays were perfect - even with Adele putting treats on the floor and working with her terrier right next to him during the down stay! 

Now Jacks - this was about the first time I've done a class with my new "perspective" on what I'm looking for from him. And it was really all about having him in class and working with him for fun. We were the only ones there not showing this weekend, so we pretty much were low stress. 

I skipped stays and primarily stuck to the Open exercises (heeling off leash, figure 8 off leash, drops, retrieves, low jumps) - at least ala preferred open. Which other than forging and a couple anticipated jumps with the high jump as well as him rushing to get back to me on the DOR- he did really good.

To fix DOR problems worked these on the side by putting a squeaky tennis ball a few feet behind him before calling to come and drop. Jacks was really distracted by the ball behind him, but the bonus was I got a couple really fast drops when he figured out that when he drops I send him back for his ball.  

Basically I LOVED not having to go through the misery of working stays with Jacks. He's usually miserable. I'm miserable. And I acutely have that "everyone hates me because I put my break-threat dog out there with their dogs" thought going through my head. <- No more!

**** Other thing. I guess this just shows you how excellent the people are here.  I haven't seen results yet from a trial a couple weeks ago, but apparently a friend and her golden got a 199.... and didn't get HIT. There was a tie for 199.5 (golden and yorkie) and run off from that, I guess.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Tonight we went to a drop-in novice class at a facility where we've trained in the past but really haven't visited since we started working in FDSA and with our new trainer in a neighboring town. Kea did well, she got a little distracted a few times while heeling, so I see that we do have a ways to go before I'm ready to enter her in a trial. 

Being around others who subscribe to a different training philosophy definitely stressed her out, especially during the down-stay. We had 10 dogs in class, so we were lined up 5 on each side of the room, facing each other. Then, we placed our dogs and walked across the room and stood between two other dogs on the other side. I ended up trading places with a woman who was training a doberman, and I had been watching her throughout the class. There was a lot of yelling at her dog, physical corrections, etc. That woman was standing next to Kea during the stay, and Kea was not ok with it. Her ears were back and she kept shifting her position side-to-side, which she has never done before. It was interesting, and I remember a post on here awhile back (Sunrise?) about having dogs in a trial setting around others who train differently causing stress. 

Looking back, I am wondering if there is anything I should have done differently. In the class I usually attend, we sporadically return to the dogs during the stay exercises and give them treats while they stay in position. Nobody was doing that tonight, and I was afraid to be the first because I was afraid of what would happen if me walking over to Kea were to disturb the doberman and cause the woman to correct her dog for moving.  Sometimes I think I need to be more assertive in situations like that and do what is best for my dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

People standing right next to the dogs can be a difficult proofing situation. I would have stayed very close with Bertie who tends to get more goofy about people standing to or looming over him. I can't imagine how he would have handled people looming on both sides...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, it was probably me  Very stressful for all the other dogs & handlers.

What I was originally taught back in compulsion training days still stands me in good stead now.

If you are in that situation
- Stay close to your dog or move your dog
- Call out Good BOY to your dog as the handler is correcting so your dog knows he is doing right
- Talk to your instructor - no handler has the right to correct her dog while standing next to your dog in a line up situation and the instructor should not have allowed it and should have instructed about how to handle before groups.
- Skip stay practice or refuse to allow the handler next to your dog

I probably would have walked in to reward my dog, returned to heel position, rewarded again and either broken my dog out or stood perhaps 8 feet away. It would also depend on the strength of my dogs' stay - a young or unsure dog I would have removed from the line up. A more secure but still learning dog or sensitive dog I probably would stand very close or even in heel position. A fully trained dog I would probably have just verbally reassured with a 'Good BOY/ GIRL'.





KeaColorado said:


> Tonight we went to a drop-in novice class at a facility where we've trained in the past but really haven't visited since we started working in FDSA and with our new trainer in a neighboring town. Kea did well, she got a little distracted a few times while heeling, so I see that we do have a ways to go before I'm ready to enter her in a trial.
> 
> Being around others who subscribe to a different training philosophy definitely stressed her out, especially during the down-stay. We had 10 dogs in class, so we were lined up 5 on each side of the room, facing each other. Then, we placed our dogs and walked across the room and stood between two other dogs on the other side. I ended up trading places with a woman who was training a doberman, and I had been watching her throughout the class. There was a lot of yelling at her dog, physical corrections, etc. That woman was standing next to Kea during the stay, and Kea was not ok with it. Her ears were back and she kept shifting her position side-to-side, which she has never done before. It was interesting, and I remember a post on here awhile back (Sunrise?) about having dogs in a trial setting around others who train differently causing stress.
> 
> Looking back, I am wondering if there is anything I should have done differently. In the class I usually attend, we sporadically return to the dogs during the stay exercises and give them treats while they stay in position. Nobody was doing that tonight, and I was afraid to be the first because I was afraid of what would happen if me walking over to Kea were to disturb the doberman and cause the woman to correct her dog for moving.  Sometimes I think I need to be more assertive in situations like that and do what is best for my dog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

anytime another dog is corrected in a line up, I go in and reward my dog. Another dog being corrected becomes a cue to my dog that it's reward time.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

In open stays, Connie Cleveland says to let your dog know you are watching him/her. For example, I peek my head around the corner during out of site stays here and there and tell Luna she is a good girl and to stay. That way she knows that even when I am out of site, I am watching. I don't always do this, just here and there. I am usually the only handler who does this. Everyone else is just chatting away. During out of sight stays, we are still training our dogs!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> anytime another dog is corrected in a line up, I go in and reward my dog. Another dog being corrected becomes a cue to my dog that it's reward time.


Our trainer has us do the same thing. Going in and treating helps keep them from worrying.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it was something I really hadn't anticipated since our current instructor trains in a different style (dog makes mistake, use cheerful interrupter or no reward marker and try again). Since we've started working with her, I have never come up against a situation where another handler reprimanded his or her dog in class. Kea has what I would consider to be a rock solid stay. I thought I had proofed it well, we have practiced it all over town in many public places. What was new about last night was that Kea had probably seen how that woman had been correcting her dog all night before the stays, or she sensed some negative energy or something, so she was not ok with that lady standing next to her. Apparently I haven't proofed for staying when there is someone close by who makes my dog uneasy. I will definitely be more prepared if we visit that class again in a few weeks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm trying to remember... but I do think there were a couple shows that Jacks broke his stays and the judge had me return to him and stay in the lineup with him until the stays were complete. So training your dog for all kinds of things, including angry/upset people standing right next to them.... is probably a good idea. 

The other thing though is my dogs don't pay attention to other trainers unless they are interacting with me and him directly. So any corrections that go on around a training floor - it does not affect them in the least. It really shouldn't. 

If the dogs get upset - they are generally getting vibes from you. It's part of the reason why dogs who are perfect training at places every week leading up to a trial at the same location.... suddenly fall apart at the trial. There's a LOT of stress at trials for the handlers and the dogs absorb that. 

^ That's assuming normal corrections. 

Jacks gets freaked out about dogs being ear pinched (think handler twisting ears and making the dog yelp - sometimes for a few seconds). There is one person in my area who trains this way and I can just imagine all the yelping that goes on in her class. *shudders*


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We had a very good training session tonight, our time in the utility ring was especially productive. Nugget gave me 7 very good fast STRAIGHT go outs and took the jumps twice each on the first order. We also did signals and the MSFE which these too were quite nice. Our open work was good also with only a couple fronts that were off a little but he is really getting much better at fronts. Heeling fig8 good a sit or two on halts he sat with his butt out a little but we did a lot of heeling. ROHJ and BJ each had one front that was off but that's one out of four on each exercise. DOR very nice and he nailed the ROF. A very good session and S+ D he almost fell,asleep doing the down I love it he is so solid on these exercises now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a really good upbeat kind of lesson. 

Heeling on leash - we worked on heeling "starts" a little bit, but after that we had a near flawless heel on leash - with me doing a way longer pattern than you'd get in the ring (like an E pattern). Only ish area was a slight lag on the about turns. We went over how to fix that. 

Figure 8 - actually was a WONDERFUL thing when I switched the leash over to my right hand which freed my left hand up to be a "lure" when I need it to be. Obviously I will have the leash in my left hand when he show down the road, but while I'm still fixing his tendencies to sniff the inside circle "steward" or keeping him right in position the entire time - I can help him be right better this way. When I made the adjustment, had an almost Jacks' type of figure 8 (focused and driving in heel position). 

The 3" wide dumbbell - she said is a good fit for his mouth. And he had no problem retrieving and heeling with it. So maybe he was just getting used to it the other day. The 3.5" dumbbell should be here any day, but might just keep using the 3" one - particularly since we had zero mouthing. 

ROH and DOR - we very solid. His drop actually was very fast today.

Recalls - fronts were all very straight. We worked on anticipation on the call. 

And we went over the broad jump and fixing a small corner cutting issue that I noticed while training the other day. Discussed how to fix.

Good lesson.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

No classes during the week, which is not good but I'm a season ticket holder for the Los Angeles Kings. Already paid for, but things will return to normal after November. 

I don't like missing agility classes, because my dogs are making very good progress and love going to them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tracking class this morning. And Hmmm.... was not ultimately as successful a class as I hoped (per my own personal expectations based on what I see when training privately, he still did pretty good considering and our instructor liked what she saw).

Maps of courses attached... each course was about 200-300 feet total.

Couple things that were problematic. : Left Jacks in the car while I went to attend the pre-run pow-wow review, partnering up (we set up tracks for each other - ideal for getting the dogs to follow a track not the owners), and setting courses. It was about the point that I was sitting back watching my partner run her dog through a fairly tough course (the little cocker spaniel did awesome) and it just occurred to me that I left a full bag of treats (basically torn pieces of hamburger buns) in the car WITH Jacks. Had a sinking feeling and sure enough - he had devoured the WHOLE THING. Brat. :doh: 

Fortunately I had treats from obedience class yesterday in the trunk so I was able to make do with those, but they were not as "visible" as the bread - which if you combine the heavy leaf coverage and blowing winds.... was a way tougher track for him to follow. 

There were a couple spots on the first track that Jacks went about 3-4 feet off course and semi-forgot what he was doing (he started eating grass), but reminder from me got him back tracking again and we got through the course. Instructor watched this course and she was pleased with what she saw - even with me holding my head about my little goat out there nomming grass.  

Second track went a whole faster even though... I'll be honest... I did not see the treats and it didn't seem like he was eating anything. If it weren't for the flags marking the turns, I would have been wondering if we were off course. Fortunately the articles were loaded with treats and that kept him moving fast. And while he wasn't necessarily coming up with treats - he still seemed to be following SOMETHING. <- LOL. Made me feel better after that first course. :

Other thing is I pulled him out as my partner was going through her second course and Jacks found some dirt to dig and roll in. His face was practically black from all the dirt. : I was joking about him getting the war paint on in prep for his runs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...9-AD80-4500-AC92-BAE2A637B460_zpsv3ncd8ss.jpg


Two weeks old!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I are off to a nerve free trial this morning, he is entered in Open B and Grad. Open which he has already gotten both of these titles and hasn't yet gotten his UD yet so we can't get UDX legs. Therefore it's just a expensive " fun" match and great practice . Several friends are entered so it will be very enjoyable watching and pulling for them to be successful in whatever class they are showing in.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget made me VERY proud today at the trial. We didn't Q in Grad Open which was my fault because I could have given a verbal AND hand signal on the signal exercise but I didn't and he sat at a he end of the heeling part. I can't make excuses but being first in both class's made me rush a little and not think but now the really good part in OPEN B we were in a runoff which we did lose but there were 5 other dogs tied for various places. Nuggets score today was a 198 which I'm ecstatic with and the judge told me I lost a full point on an about turn because I stood on the turn which if I would have done it as I normally do we would have scored a 199 and been in a runoff for first place. Nugget was up today and we even beat our instructor and several people who are the heavy hitters around here. There were 25 Open B teams and I totally had a good time as Nugget is starting to show competitively .


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yay, Nugget and Nugget's dad. So glad you had a good time and those great scores.

A mixed class for us this Wednesday. The main ring had been sectioned off to let people work on different things and there was a second ring with a Rally course.

Col did off leash (yes, off leash, can you imagine) 30ft recalls for the first time ever and there was heeling going on in the next part of the ring. While she broke the first stay (my fault, I left her on the wrong foot), she kept the next two and came as an arrow. The first front was a bit off but the fact she stayed and came makes me happy because when the instructor told me to unclip the leash, I was really not sure of the outcome.

However, while it was our turn for the heeling with a dog recalling on the other side, things went down the drain, especially after the dog escaped the recall section and came gallivanting around. Let's just say there was no heeling or any kind of work to be had there so we moved to the third part of the ring and did some focus work and very short heeling distances with about turns and U turns which went fine. Lesson of the day - running dogs at less than 10 feet cause brain to fall out. No idea on how we will work on that. 

Sit stay was good, down stay got broken once but after resetting her she kept it even with the instructors walking around swinging toys. Stand for exam ... We have a stand which is progress, we most times have a stay until the exam starts but she still moves during the hands on part (let me get closer to you so you can scritch me better, dear person). 

We also did a Novice level rally course and after getting lost the first time, the next two runs throughs were smooth.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard - huge congrats. And knock on wood this is a peek at what's ahead when you are going after your UDX legs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats NuggetsDad !! That is awesome 

Today I had originally reserved an obedience ring but found out there was an agility trial in the 2 agility rings in front (outdoor rings). And honestly, while at first I thought great exposure, the thought of lugging 3 crates (metal), water, jumps, gating and gear and then getting the dogs all about 500 feet past the crowds had me rethinking. 

So.. I set up a partial ring in my backyard. And before I forget, do the scarecrows on the jumps distract Towhee & Brady?? Heck no. But Gloves?? Oh yeah! Combine with whipped cream in a can behind the high jump and we had distractions!

*Faelan:* more a testing session that training so no treats or toys on me. 
- Signals: very nice
- MSFE: perfect
- Directed Retrieve to Glove #2 - very, very nice.
- Directed Jumping: Go Outs perfect. Jumps perfect. Fronts were off slightly
- ROF: Very nice - front was off
- ROHJ: Perfect

*Towhee:* training session so I frequently ran to get her treats
- heeling: very very nice
- Stand signal, drop signal and SIT signal (yeah 1st time) all nice from about 12'
- Recalls: 3 straight, 1 drop, 1 straight not fronting but going between my legs: very nice
- ROF: perfect!
- ROHJ: Very nice
- Go Outs hmmmm - distracted by that can of whipped cream
- Directed Jumping to solid with scare crow perfect
- Directed Jumping to bar with gloves -- sniffed gloves & hopped over so we repeated

*Brady* Training session so had treats on me (his level)
- heeling in short 5-10 step bursts with focus on butt being in line: he did well
- Stand signal very nice
- Drop signal Perfect
- Sit signal - getting there 
- Recalls: 3 straight, 1 drop with a party, finished with a straight - very nice
- ROF: very nice
- ROHJ: He was anticipating the send so we had some repeats
- Go Outs: he too was surely distracted by that can of whipped cream
- Directed Jumping - he too was beautiful on the high jump with scarecrows
- Directed Jumping to bar - like his mama that glove needed attention

Towhee no longer requires excessive body motion on Directed Jumping while Brady probably does about 25% of the time so they are getting there 

I did not (yet) work scent articles and Towhee & Brady were not worked for gloves. No figure 8 or stays for any of them.

Fun 

ETA: A beagle in one of my FDSA classes went HIT from Novice B with a 198 yesterday -- woohoo


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Nuggetsdad!!!!


We haven't done much training this week. I started with a cold last Friday that turned into bronchitis and consequently did nothing that I didn't absolutely have to do... That being said, Banshee did make it to her first show n Go last Saturday. It went well, in that the ring didn't seem to effect her....same problems there that we have at home . The good thing, she has come a long way, and I think she's really starting to enjoy it. 

Today Finley worked on heeling in the front of the house and on the street. Then I had her do some recalls in the front yard, straight and with the drop. First time on the drop, too many steps. So I used the leash as a stopping point and she did great. I'm glad I thought to use the leash since it's always available... At one point I put her in the backyard for stay's. I positioned her so she would clearly see me leave the yard and go through the gate. Out of sight, for the 3 minute sit. No problem. I went back in and put her in a down stay. Again, I walked out of the gate and around the house where she couldn't see me. After a few minutes I came back around and started to go in the house....that's when she lost it. She jumped right up and was about to head for the deck. I guess she thought if i was going in _that door _we must be done. I was glad she did it, good training opportunity. Anyway after a reset I did go in the house and she maintained the stay.

Other things: I opened an "Evernote" account today to keep a journal of where we are in training, ect. Thanks Sunrise for the idea.

Also, I saw on Facebook where a club close to me is holding an obedience seminar next Saturday. Obedience from the judges point of view, I believe is the title. It runs all day, and I would love to go. I work that afternoon, but I think I'll attend and stay as long as I can. Dogs are welcome, so I'll probably bring one. Haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A little off leash heeling I did with Phoenix at a match tonight





He also did full length drop and sit signals, some stand for exams, recalls, a drop on recall, and retrieves.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad, congratulations on your good day yesterday. Do you think Nuggets heard that there's going to be someone competing for your attention and decided he better stay on top of his game?



Loisiana said:


> A little off leash heeling I did with Phoenix at a match tonight . . . He also did full length drop and sit signals, some stand for exams, recalls, a drop on recall, and retrieves.


That looked great. Do you have plans for when you'll start showing him in obedience?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just back from a rental in the back of a Soda & Pet Store (bottle returns, interesting colognes being using in the grooming area, a dead mouse on the floor when I got there, people shopping, pet food etc)

I started simply enough and gradually had the floor littered with toys  Perhaps a dozen or so tugs & toys were out.

All the dogs worked the same exercises - 1-2 exercises per out of crate time with frequent switches and send to the toys.

A lot of Go Outs & Directed Jumping ( Towhee had the most distraction on the Go Outs, Brady had the most distraction on directed jumping, Faelan did so well I started tossing toys softly behind him on Go Outs  Towhee had hesitation jumping towards the open side with perhaps a dozen people with a few dogs watching so we'll need to work on this.

Heeling with signals - Faelan the whole deal, Towhee & Brady heeling, stands, full distance drops (very nice both dogs) and sit signals (Towhee excellent, Brady not so much), I did very few standard fronts but mostly passes through my legs.

Recalls with drops - Faelan & Towhee did very nicely, Brady had a reset 

MSFE: all dogs did very well.

Scent articles: each dog did very well with the exception of Ms Towhee taking a round about path to the pile to explore a tug or 2. Once at the pile she worked very nicely.

ROF: Excellent all dogs

ROHJ: Excellent all dogs

We didn't do broad jumps because I am not sure the flooring (stall matting I think) is the best for broad jumps and it seems to bother my Towhee although all the dogs tend to slide on the broad jumps there.

We finished by a rousing game of all free where they all ran around and played with each other and the tugs.

Most finishes I either returned to heel or circled back to front once or twice before having them finish.

Brady's heeling is improving rapidly at this point  Towhee's heeling has always been excellent and Faelan's heeling was very pretty and fairly accurate today (slightly wide on a few abouts) 

I think a highlight was one of the couple's watching with a young lab asked if I trained dogs other than my own. When I responded with 'no, sorry' they asked if I would consider it since I was (in their words) very good and very gentle with my dogs -- I love when people like my training sessions and especially love when people love my dogs


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> That looked great. Do you have plans for when you'll start showing him in obedience?


Not for awhile. Teaching them the exercises is the easy part. Getting the maturity and responsibility to handle the stress of showing is another matter. We'll probably get his other two rally legs in January, try out beginner novice in spring or summer, and then play in the pre classes for awhile. I won't show in Regular classes until his stays are well past rock solid.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Blah....just blah!!!! We had an awful obedience trial this weekend. No Qs for us. We had been working and training so hard; had a really good fun match ands drop in last week. Lexx was looking really good and performing nicely. If I had of thought otherwise, I wouldn't have entered him in this trial.

Our off leash heeling killed us (the one exercise we have been working so diligently on). We essentially NQ'd at this portion. We also lost marks on the on leash portion but not enough to NQ us had the off leash portion been better. A couple of positives.....no marks lost on the SFE; recalls or sit/down stays).

A couple of things that came to light this weekend: I am far too nervous when I'm in the ring (was told that by several people) and Lexx is feeding off of it. Of course I'm nervous!! This is my first time in the ring and my first dog. And with Lexx I'm never sure what I'm going to get so that probably contributed to my nervousness. 

I had one person tell me my handling skills needed work (no kidding); another person tell me that I needed to proof Lexx more (perhaps but during training he is pretty darn solid); another person tell me he's a young male golden retriever and needs time to mature (I tend to agree with this one)!!

In any event, I'm pretty discouraged after this weekend. I'm also upset with myself for putting Lexx through that. I want him to be happy and have fun and it was clearly not fun for him. Maybe obedience isn't our thing. But he does seem to enjoy training and he does like to learn so we will keep at it but not sure if anymore trialling is in our future!!

Another positive....I had several people comment on how handsome he was; asked where he came from; comment on his lovely pigment and his lovely demeanor. 
Lessened the pain....just a little bit!

Oh.....and to top off the weekend, I got a speeding ticket on my way home!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday after the trial we had a invitation to go to the pres.of our clubs home to train-eat-and enjoy each other's company along with another couple and their Labs and a third friend with her two Shelties. We had a very enjoyable time and Nugget did do a pretty good job it wasn't as good as the trials. His biggest mistake was cutting the first go out a little short and not going straight being at least 7-8 ft.left of center and then NOT taking the jump which was the bar. I reset him and showed him the center stanchion and then he did a straight go out and took the jump. Our run thru in Open was very nice but I didn't think quite as good as at the trial earlier. My friends HJ is only 4ft.wide and may have been the reason he didn't take it the first time and two boards were not painted and gave a very different look. We each gave each other run thru's on the older more trained dogs and also did a little work with a six month old Sheltie pup that's really doing very well and Daves one year old golden that's amazing. Fun night great friends and by the time we got home from the trial and Nugget riding in his crate over 150 miles a very tired Nugget who was sound asleep within 15 minutes . Nugget had today totally free to just eat lay around and play with Sadie in the yard which the very cool air had the two of them invigorated and they rough housed and did their thing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate when that type of day happens!!

When first starting a dog in obedience, they make all kinds of mistakes - as do we their handlers. Lexx is young, you are both new to the ring so please don't feel discouraged - you both can do it!! I KNOW you can and you will (believe it or not) look back at this trial and look how far you have both progressed.

And FWIW; try to let go of the outcome when you step into the ring - just stepping into that ring sets you light years ahead of most dog owners, and you are there for your Lexx - be proud of all you have accomplished and all he does well!! - you know you both deserve to be in that ring and you will make it into the winners circle 



Laurie said:


> Blah....just blah!!!! We had an awful obedience trial this weekend. No Qs for us. We had been working and training so hard; had a really good fun match ands drop in last week. Lexx was looking really good and performing nicely. If I had of thought otherwise, I wouldn't have entered him in this trial.
> 
> Our off leash heeling killed us (the one exercise we have been working so diligently on). We essentially NQ'd at this portion. We also lost marks on the on leash portion but not enough to NQ us had the off leash portion been better. A couple of positives.....no marks lost on the SFE; recalls or sit/down stays).
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for this!!! I've been dwelling on this for 2 days and it's giving me a headache! I just feel bad for Lexx because I know he'd be better off with a more experienced handler....but nobody could love him as much as I do.  



Sunrise said:


> I hate when that type of day happens!!
> 
> When first starting a dog in obedience, they make all kinds of mistakes - as do we their handlers. Lexx is young, you are both new to the ring so please don't feel discouraged - you both can do it!! I KNOW you can and you will (believe it or not) look back at this trial and look how far you have both progressed.
> 
> And FWIW; try to let go of the outcome when you step into the ring - just stepping into that ring sets you light years ahead of most dog owners, and you are there for your Lexx - be proud of all you have accomplished and all he does well!! - you know you both deserve to be in that ring and you will make it into the winners circle


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laurie - my first time showing in obedience with my Danny.... 

1. He was very much an "excitement pooper" - which means he pooped like 3 times at the facility (a high school up in Flint MI). One of those times I walked away to find a bag and came back to see one of the club people cleaning it up and really crabbing about "whoever" left the poop. Keep in mind I was a teenager at the time and really freaked out about coming forward - even with me showing the bag that I had gone off to fetch. That left me feeling terrible to start with. 

2. I could not warm up my dog. He was so over stimulated and excited and stressed about everything around us - he was pulling, panting, pulling, and basically totally blocking me out. There was no way I could get through to him. He wouldn't even look at me. And keep in mind I couldn't even use food to lure him since this dog would not eat in public. You could hand him a piece of steak and he'd spit it out and walk away like you just insulted him. 

3. I was so nervous and stressed out because I couldn't warm up my dog.... I went into the ring with a huge wad of gum in my mouth. And got scolded by the judge who basically told me to go out of the ring to throw my gum out before continuing. This - was actually the judge being nice. I've heard of people getting automatically NQ'd for having gum in their mouth or toys or treats somewhere on their person. Even my instructors have shared stories about realizing a little too late that they walked into the ring with toys stuffed down the back of their pants. 

4. The combination of zero warm up + the leaving the ring to go into the crowd to throw out my gum and coming back into the ring shaken and practically in tears.... I had no connection with my dog while we heeled. As I remember, Danny had zero sits and basically was only with me because I had a leash on him. Off leash was much of the same, but with him straying far behind or far wide of me and basically doing his own thing. I did multiple calls on the heeling - which again, the judge was kind to allow. Probably because she had already deducted so many points to NQ me.

5. Danny did his stays.... but I again was scolded by the judge for walking back out there with ANOTHER wad of gum in my mouth. 

^ And all of this happened with our instructor there in attendance WATCHING. It was so embarrassing!  

And I'll bet there's a lot of people out there who have similar experiences... minus the repeat gum offender part.  

DO focus on the positives. You know heeling is what you need to work on. And basically putting this a different way... 

If you go out there for heeling and your dog lags the entire time and does not sit once for both on leash and off leash heeling..... you may still have a qualifying score. 

If handling was an issue - that alone could have NQ'd you - depending on what you did. Various judges may look the other way if somebody is doing multiple calls to heel (you are allowed one second command while heeling). Others may NQ you. 

My sister was NQ'd one time because she grabbed a hold of her dog's scruff to keep him from running around the ring. And this was because like many golden retrievers - she couldn't find the chain because of all the fur. The judge though saw the scruff grab and immediately NQ'd my sister with a pretty harsh scolding with nearly left my sister in tears (this was I believe her first show). As far as I know the lack of control (Sammy doing wheelies in the ring) was not an automatic NQ if my sister had regained control promptly and continued. Rules may be different now with a higher stress on control in the ring. 

If somebody video'd the run - that would probably be best to go over with your instructor. Because you could pick apart the good stuff vs bad stuff + actually pick out the point where you lost your dog. 

Very offhand though - I'd re-evaluate your setups, body language (what you did differently in the ring vs in training), and what you did between exercises. 

I know with Adele and Kathy.... they both really put a huge amount of emphasis on going into the ring with focus and setting up with focus. And not saying you are ready unless you have focus. A lot of people (including me) will go into the ring with focus, but when setting up... they rush to get on with the heeling, even with their dogs mentally drifting off on them. There are 5 setups (on leash, f8, stand, offleash, and recall) in the novice ring before you even get to groups. Which means there are 5 opportunities between setups to connect with your dog and go into that setup with complete focus and control. As well as 5 opportunities to lighten the mood and have fun with your dog and reward him (with light play and praise) between exercises. 

Heeling - again - is an easy thing to fix, particularly if it was primarily stress and handling. 

If there are any shows in your area coming up - might want to enter them. You don't have to go into the ring if you don't want to. What you want to do though is get Lexx used to the environment and see how he does while warming up and doing a little bit of training outside the ring. 

Good luck and really - don't let one bad experience freak you out about going back out there.

With my Danny... I honestly don't remember how much time it took me to get back out there with him. I do remember him NQ'ing one more time between that first TERRIBLE show and his three Q's. And that show, as I remember.... he ran out of the ring during the off leash. I called him back to heel and continued. The running out of the ring was a 5 point hit, but we still would have qualified if he had held his down stay at the end (which he didn't). The judge pulled me aside and made sure I knew that Danny would have qualified if he had stayed and praised my dog for what he saw. That experience was positive enough to have me enter him again and things got way better after that.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> Laurie - my first time showing in obedience with my Danny....
> 
> 1. He was very much an "excitement pooper" - which means he pooped like 3 times at the facility (a high school up in Flint MI). One of those times I walked away to find a bag and came back to see one of the club people cleaning it up and really crabbing about "whoever" left the poop. Keep in mind I was a teenager at the time and really freaked out about coming forward - even with me showing the bag that I had gone off to fetch. That left me feeling terrible to start with.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! We start our Open class next week. I'm guessing off leash heeling will be on the top of the list for things to work on!

And....we have agility class tomorrow night. I've entered Lexx in a trial in December. At least there is no heeling involved!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning after doing 3 of the normal 4 retrieves for articles which were well done leaving nicely -searching till finding the correct one and returning with it with a good front my Nugget again ran out for the fourth article and just grabbed one which was incorrect and started back to me but was told to "find it " with a stern voice which he dropped the leather one in his mouth started searching again found the correct one and then picked the incorrect one up again and brought both to me. This isn't the first time he has done this because he's in a big hurry to get his treat and praise but from now on he will receive a treat only after "ALL" four sends are correctly done . Training at club tonight but it won't be as much as I would like to do because I have to fill in as instructor for one of the class's because the regular instructor can't make it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan, Towhee & Brady had this morning off. A brisk (30 degrees F) hike this morning followed by a burr comb out leaves them wanting more .... but someone needs to head to work


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/n/?video.p...f=19750827&medium=email&[email protected]


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry for the above post which is a video of my pups litter that my breeder posted on Facebook which I tried to share with all of you but it just won't show up.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice cool morning which I took advantage of working heeling on the street with several abouts - halts - l+ r turns -circle R and circle l- along with a few fasts and slows. Nugget was really into it this morning and did very well. After our heeling we went to my back yard and did 2 MSFE which he aced then the signal exercise 2 x but the second was shortened up as I was more interested in the STAND-DROP-SIT-RECALL-and FINISH all of which he did well but the second time I needed to tell him to WATCH ME. This was followed by the DR all three gloves which were correctly gotten and briskly returned but I was especially happy with his very nice turns in place this morning as they were quite snappy and straight but I know the cool weather accounted for this. We did the ROF throwing straight - right - and to the left which were all gotten quickly but 2 fronts needed help. After these we did the DOR and a straight treat too recall just for speed . Tonight I will do the jumps at class because that's about all I'll have time for because of instructing the beginner class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Worked attention with Bertie before class - some fairly fun games working with partners - best one was one where we had our dogs directly in front while somebody approached. If the dog looked at the person approaching, we stepped back and started over again. If the dog maintained watch (no commands given) then we did our mark/click and rewarded. It was interesting to see it CLICK in Bertie's brain. And he's a very social busybody when it comes to people coming up to see him. After a couple backaways he was locking into "watch" and earning his treats faster. 

Bertie did all his heeling before class for toys - just motivation and keeping him "up" while we worked. In class, we did figure 8 on and off leash - using the same "trick" I was taught as far as switching the leash over to the right hand and using the left hand to mark position and keep him in place. I will wean off that guidance, but right now it is necessary to keep him in position the entire 8. I wish I'd done this earlier, because we'd be weaned off by now.

SFE was gorgeous. Recall was fast and very straight. Clean fast drop, retrieves... we did jump practice but no retrieves (had the jump set at 24 and am building that "routine" before we add the dumbbell at that height). 

And his stays (3-5 minutes) were rock solid with me full distance away.

Jacks had a ball heeling with me. Did a solid drop and a very solid ROHJ. He is starting to grab the dumbbell even when it lands to the side and steer back to the jump - which makes me happy. The jump is low enough for him to feel absolutely confident doing it.  And solid broad jump and retrieve and that's all he did.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We had agility tonight. Lexx had an awesome night again....probably his best ever!

We had him jumping 22" which is what I will jump him at in trials.....he should be jumping 26" but will enter him in specials. He is quite chest heavy and he doesn't need the pounding of higher jumps.

He is such a nice, smooth jumper....I just wanted to stop and watch him jump but that is kind of hard when I'm running him. 

We practiced the teeter again and it appears what ever "bugged" him about it before is no more. Next week we will work on weaves.

Wednesday we have our first Open class which will probably bore him because he does know the exercises but they need some polishing...especially the off leash heeling!!

On Sunday we will attend an Impulse Control seminar at our agility club.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jumping - this was something I need to remember to ask Adele... 

Bertie is about 23.5 - which means he has to jump 24". 

He currently is easily doing 22" - retrieves, etc. 

It's just another 2" for 24", but she commented that a lot of people who are right in the middle (just barely into the 24" jump measurement) will write down 22" as a gamble that the judge won't measure. 

If the judge measures one dog, then all dogs need to be measured... so a lot of judges might not bother if a dog is not visibly taller than other dogs jumping the same height. Which is true - Bertie looks like a smaller dog somehow than he actually is. Somehow. 

Other thing - instructor today said that judges over the weekend put a lot of emphasis on putting the leashes on the dogs before releasing them. <- Though I still don't think it is written out in the rulebook that the dog has to remain in a down position until the leash is on.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> If the judge measures one dog, then all dogs need to be measured


This isn't true, judges can single out one dog if they choose, I've seen it happen a few times. I'd just work on the 24" jump, it seems goldens are notorious for getting measured. And people who know you are showing him in conformation will talk some nasty talk.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> If the judge measures one dog, then all dogs need to be measured... so a lot of judges might not bother if a dog is not visibly taller than other dogs jumping the same height. Which is true - Bertie looks like a smaller dog somehow than he actually is. Somehow.
> 
> I can promise you this is not true.. Titan has been measured 6 times in is career and the ONLY time all the rest of dogs were measured was at the NOI in CA. Two of the judges measured all the dogs.. which they are known for .. the other times he was completely singled out..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Michelle and Jodie - thanks! I had been thinking something vaguely along that lines, because I've talked to people who underestimate their heights and indicated it was more of a gamble than not. But the lady I take privates from indicated that she has not seen dogs measured in a long time and there are people who underestimate heights if they can. <- It's not something I'm over-worried about because he is jumping 24" easily with about a 4-6" clearance between him and the jump some of these jumps. 

@Jodie - technically speaking, there can be shorter dogs in conformation. The heights are 23-24 with an inch allowed either way. So you could have 22 or 25 inch goldens showing in conformation (they would just be faulted, I believe). 

@Michelle - why was Titan measured so often?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> @Michelle and Jodie - thanks! I had been thinking something vaguely along that lines, because I've talked to people who underestimate their heights and indicated it was more of a gamble than not. But the lady I take privates from indicated that she has not seen dogs measured in a long time and there are people who underestimate heights if they can.
> .
> 
> @Michelle - why was Titan measured so often?


Why do you think??.. Titan is little but does not look that little.. Ask anyone who has seen him in person. He is 20 5/8 at the shoulders and weighs 46 lbs. he carries a lot of coat and really does not give the appearance of being a small dog AND.....if you do well enough you have people thinking you are "getting" away with something.. Over half his career I jumped 22 because I was sick of being measured. Only once has he ever had his jump height raised and she admitted at the next show we were at that she measured wrong.. that was one of the times I was jumping 20 as he was getting older.. We laugh about it now but a certain someone (judge) was convinced I was cheating. Her ploy did not work as he still won the class..:.Another funny story..I jumped Titan 22 at the NOI because I did not want to worry about it there.. Both judges that measure dog all the time asked me if I wanted to move the jumps down..:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> if you do well enough you have people thinking you are "getting" away with something


 That was kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Blah....just blah!!!!
> In any event, I'm pretty discouraged after this weekend. I'm also upset with myself for putting Lexx through that. I want him to be happy and have fun and it was clearly not fun for him. Maybe obedience isn't our thing. But he does seem to enjoy training and he does like to learn so we will keep at it but not sure if anymore trialling is in our future!!


Showing in obedience is often discouraging! It all looks pretty easy from outside the ring.

I have a friend who was enthralled with obedience. She was on obedience lists, she came to training sessions, she talked and talked and talked about training and about how she'd wanted to show in obedience since she was a kid. Finally, her dog looked ready and she entered Novice A. Her first show, her dog utterly bombed because she was so keyed up, she forgot her dog might need to be aired before class. Dog did not foul the ring, but refused any sits and would not sit at all for the groups. In tears, she finally walked the dog, who squatted and dumped a huge runny pile of diarrhea about a minute into the walk. The dog got its CD in 3 straight shows after that, but only with scores in the low 180s. After that dog, the talk about obedience trailed off. She never went to another training group get-together. Her first dog wasn't the star she hoped it would be and she gave up instead of trying to figure out what went wrong. 

A bad performance does not make you a failure. You are a failure if a bad performance makes you give up. 

One thing you might try is to do run-throughs in which you try to simulate your whole routine as closely as you can. Do a warm-up, pretending there are lots of other dogs and people around so you don't have much space. Tell Lex it's nearly her turn in the ring. Put the treats down. Stand around waiting a few minutes outside the ring gate while the imaginary judge finishes the paperwork from the prior dog. Go in the ring, have an imaginary conversation with the imaginary judge. ("This is the heel on leash. Do your have any question?" "No." "Are you ready?" "Yes." "Forward.") Go through the entire routine without treats. How does Lex do? How does Lex do if you drive to a different location and do the same thing? 

Good luck, and don't give up.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I got to train last night after all because the instructors plans were changed so I did get the utility ring for doing the jumps which Nugget did 4 go outs all were done briskly to fast and only one was off about 3 ft.to the left and he took both jumps on order the first time. This is the ring with the columns in it (4) which I think bother me more than Nugget. Work in the Open ring was not as well done were it took multiple resets to get the fronts straight ( the battle continues ) . The same was true for the ROF and DOR. Nuggets heeling and especially the fig8 were quite nice. Nugget wasn't up at club probably because he was tired from working earlier in the afternoon because I was supposed to instruct and I wanted to get our practice in. This morning about 8:00 o'clock we will be at SCKC to help the instructor set up and give her run thrus with both of her dogs and at 9:30 we will start our training hopefully getting prepared well enough to qualify in utility at my clubs trial in early Nov.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

YES!! I was able to repeatedly duplicate Faelan's returning directly to heel!!

All dogs worked front & finishes with an object in their mouth. With Faelan I used a puppy bumper with a handle. He did very very well_ until_ I started twirling it by it handle, restraining him while I cued _'ready, steady'_ in my low, almost growly voice, and he flew to the bumper once released and consistently tried bypassing front - he really did used to have gorgeous fronts before field work <sigh> But now that I know how to consistently replicate, we have opportunities to correct this issue!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

PalouseDogs said:


> Showing in obedience is often discouraging! It all looks pretty easy from outside the ring.
> 
> I have a friend who was enthralled with obedience. She was on obedience lists, she came to training sessions, she talked and talked and talked about training and about how she'd wanted to show in obedience since she was a kid. Finally, her dog looked ready and she entered Novice A. Her first show, her dog utterly bombed because she was so keyed up, she forgot her dog might need to be aired before class. Dog did not foul the ring, but refused any sits and would not sit at all for the groups. In tears, she finally walked the dog, who squatted and dumped a huge runny pile of diarrhea about a minute into the walk. The dog got its CD in 3 straight shows after that, but only with scores in the low 180s. After that dog, the talk about obedience trailed off. She never went to another training group get-together. Her first dog wasn't the star she hoped it would be and she gave up instead of trying to figure out what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Thank you....I needed that!!!

We did several simulations of a trial with Lexx. I took him to my work place (outside in the yard with critters and blowing leaves) and had my DH act as the judge with a clipboard calling the exercises. My MIL was there too so she, along with DH, were my posts for the figure 8. We did simulations at the training building I use, at agility class, at the outdoor rink, in the backyard with my other 2 dogs watching. We did a fun match and a drop in class......he was awesome in all of these situations. He was really good in warm-up at the actual trial. I think I just fell apart in the ring and made it worse for him. Heck, after the trial when I brought him home and took him for a walk, I asked him to heel and he gave me the heads up, prancy style heel. 

He is very food motivated so I think I need to start cutting back on the treats while training, although the instructor at the seminar I went to a few weeks ago, discouraged that. He expects food after he does something good....praise works to a point but he wants his food!!!

I was talking to one lady who was trialling her poodles and cleaned up at the trial....she told me next time I trial, knock back a few "drinks" before I go into the ring!!!! I'm pretty sure she was kidding but it might just work!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

PalouseDogs said:


> Showing in obedience is often discouraging! It all looks pretty easy from outside the ring.
> 
> I have a friend who was enthralled with obedience. She was on obedience lists, she came to training sessions, she talked and talked and talked about training and about how she'd wanted to show in obedience since she was a kid. Finally, her dog looked ready and she entered Novice A. Her first show, her dog utterly bombed because she was so keyed up, she forgot her dog might need to be aired before class. Dog did not foul the ring, but refused any sits and would not sit at all for the groups. In tears, she finally walked the dog, who squatted and dumped a huge runny pile of diarrhea about a minute into the walk. The dog got its CD in 3 straight shows after that, but only with scores in the low 180s. After that dog, the talk about obedience trailed off. She never went to another training group get-together. Her first dog wasn't the star she hoped it would be and she gave up instead of trying to figure out what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Very good advise and story! Thanks for sharing with us here. I think people take the whole dog sports/trials WAY to serious in my eyes. Its meant to be FUN, and not a stressful event for people and their dogs. 

I have seen way too many times at agility trials people yelling at their dogs, and getting very upset when they mess up. Things like pulling real hard on their leash and collar, and making the dogs upset. Slamming the crate doors on their dogs. 

I think this is wrong, and people forget dog sports are for fun, and to build a bond with your dog. People need to relax and enjoy the time with their pups, not get upset and over react like I see people do a lot at trials.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This month was plans joys and frustrations and I've discussed the plans and joys and sadly today was the frustrations . We started out in the utility ring and I wanted to do the DJ exercise first so I set Nugget up with cheese on the center stanchion , gave him the mark and told him to " go out " which he did like molasses in January arcing like he was an angel. This extremely slow nonsense from a dog not even 2 1/2 doesn't get it for me. I brought him back to the set up spot and this time I'm sure he knew I wasn't happy sent him only with a GOOD slap on his butt. Now he woke up and we did a few more that were far better than the first but I expect him to do good go outs because we certainly practice enough and he knows what's expected. Articles weren't the greatest either after finding the correct one he started back and dropped it returning to the pile searching some more finally picking up the original one which was the correct one and started to return to me only to veer to go almost to the instructor who was running me thru and thinking the better of it came to me. Today his fronts percentile went down to about 40-50% which too was very frustrating to me as I know he can do better and he wasn't even trying to do them right. Two things that were well done today was the MSFE DONE 3x absolutely perfect all three times and his call to heel was straight also. The other good thing today of all the finish's done and there were many between utility and open exercise along with repeats only one was out the rest were as good as you can get.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening after work, Faelan and I headed to the Truck Stop  We worked in a few different areas from well-lit to fairly dark; in the front of the stop where the restaurants are towards the back where the trucks are rounding the corner to exit from the rest area -- usually making quite a bit of noise as they are maneuvering.

We had an audience  

He did something he has never done before - and was corrected for it (possibly his first ever physical correction from me for obedience) since it was a deliberate attempt to avoid the signal - he literally looked sharply to his right so his head was facing backwards as I turned around to start the signals - huh!! as mentioned he was corrected by my running in after he missed the down signal and was 'assisted' into the down position. Hopefully that was the only time he ever tries that move! My King did that once but dropped on signal.

He really did fairly well overall, once he walked in a step for the drop and was reset but those were his only errors. We did signals (maybe 8 times?), heeling, MSFE and a few fun recalls and some Go Outs to various poles & things.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning the Bozo punching toys helped us work on Figure 8s  In the training room so it was a bit tight on space and offered plenty of opportunities for loss of attention. Each dog had 2 minutes by the timer.

Faelan's eyes were a bit busy so we reset a few times, Towhee & Brady did very well - they all did well on varying the pattern, leaving the F8 rather than going around a post, about turns and german abouts in and out of the pattern etc  Nice sessions.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done 4x two each and Nugget other than not being as fast as I would like but not scoreable slow got all correct and worked the pile continuously till he found the right one . Much better than yesterday but no distractions either in our kitchen . Three of the four fronts were straight and all finish's were also. Later this morning I'll put the gates back up in the yard and practice go outs which he certainly needs more practice on after yesterday's poor job doing them.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After doing errands I brought Nugget out to the yard after setting jumps and gates up. We first did the ROF a couple times mostly trying for straight fronts and FINALLY GOT SOME. Some days this is like pulling teeth as he gets them close but no cigar. After this the ROHJ done 3x and this also only got the front on the third try. Now it was go out time which Nugget did 4x two of which were baited and all were fast but three had a very small arc in them but not enough I don't think that they might be scored. He did the jumps as directed and then he was rewarded with his bumper that I threw all the way across the yard a few times. Now it was work time again so the MSFE was done 1 time and he executed it very well. Today was the first time in quite some time that he actually got a glove retrieve wrong taking the #1 instead of the mark which was#2. We reset and did 2-3-1 and all were correctly retrieved with a nice fast going and returning. Finally the signal exercise which he lagged on a turn and needed to be told to get it up but overall considering my especially poor footwork in the grass he did OK and the actual signals all correctly done. I also learned not to screw around teasing him with his bumper holding both ends of it because today I found out just how sharp those teeth are when they sink in your finger---that hurt and I bled a bunch .


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I worked with Lexx a bit last night. He was a little tired as he had been at daycare all day.

We worked on some signals; go outs; recalls; heeling; MSFE; some 360 degree right and left turns....all of which he did very well.

After I was done working with him, I was thinking about some of the people I train with telling me I have to get after him more, be harder on him and stop letting him manipulate me. I will admit he can be stubborn when he doesn't want to do something but that is not very often when we are training alone. If he does something incorrectly, we do it over and it doesn't take him long to figure out. 

Essentially there is not a lot of opportunity for me to correct him (if need be). The only time that would happen is at training class or fun/correction matches. Well, we basically have 8 weeks of class a year (hopefully more next year) and one or 2 fun matches a year (again, hopefully more next year). Typically he does well at class so again, very little correction is required. The only time he would get a correction is when he intentionally disobeys a command that he knows, like "down" or coming to me on a recall. I will not correct him for not doing something he is not sure about as that is what the training is for.

So this leaves me wondering, when these people say to me "get after him", "be harder on him"...when am I supposed to do this? How am I supposed to get after him when he works so nicely with me at home? I don't know....this stuff makes my head hurt! 

Anyway.......I don't normally rant, but this is my rant for the day!:wavey:

Lexx and I have Open class tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Laurie - you NEVER have to get after your dog IMHO. Okay maybe for safety issues but obedience, agility and other sports are really optional (flame suit needed?)

Enjoy the journey, enjoy your dog; our dogs will be gone way before we are ready to lose them and I personally never again want to regret *anything* I did in the name of the the games I choose to play ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Laurie - If it helps....

When people tell me to get after my dog, it doesn't necessarily mean correct him or really get negative with him. 

A good example is figure 8's with Bertie. He knows how to do figure 8's... but something I was experiencing with him is him literally doing the 8 without paying close attention to me. I would tell him "heel" and within 1-2 steps he would drop his head and focus on going around the inside circle (sniffs steward's) and going around outside circle, sit in the middle, etc... without too much checking in with me. 

While he wouldn't get too many points off for this, it was still something I didn't want - especially since we will go into Open for sure... and he'd have to be off leash.

That's why the lady teaching me every other Thursday - she's getting after ME to stay on the ball and ask more from Bertie. Basically when I see his head drop, that has to be my cue to stop heeling and get that focus back OR start again. And there were a few tools she loaded me up with from having a toy to swat him on the butt when I start to lose him, to me throwing toys or food as a reward when I do get 1-3 steps with focus and building more focus and drive throughout the 8. 

Another thing is what I mentioned in a prior post with me switching my leash to my right hand and using my left hand to guide and keep him in heel position regardless of him being on leash or off. <- It's not a habit to get into if you are trialing right now, but since I'm still in teaching/refining mode with teaching heel.... this is something I'm doing right now and happily getting a better figure 8. 

Long schpeel short though is - getting after your dog means being way ahead of him and not continuing to do stuff if he's wrong. If you are getting slight lags or wides or any focus issues in heeling during practice, they will show up in the ring. So you want to correct right now.... and wean off any corrections and guidance before showing. And this doesn't mean you have to wean off all food use in training before showing. Just get to a point where you can string together a ring routine before jackpotting. Or if you go to a fun match, really take only 1-2 pieces of treats into the ring with you. Or get to a point where you just bring 1 piece of treat into the ring with you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> @Laurie - you NEVER have to get after your dog IMHO. Okay maybe for safety issues but obedience, agility and other sports are really optional (flame suit needed?)
> 
> Enjoy the journey, enjoy your dog; our dogs will be gone way before we are ready to lose them and I personally never again want to regret *anything* I did in the name of the the games I choose to play ...


Perhaps I'm training with the wrong people. But they all have dogs that have excelled in obedience, agility, field, tracking, drafting etc. and their dogs seem happy to be doing whatever they're asked to do. Don't get me wrong, these are great people and they do not abuse their dogs in any way.....they are just more stern in their training methods. 

I hear you! Lexx is my first performance dog and I would never forgive myself if I did something to cause him any grief.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

What, exactly, are they telling you to get after him for? If you're training with people that have excelled in multiple events and have happy dogs, I would probably pay attention. Well, maybe *I* wouldn't pay attention because sometimes I'm (ahem) a little (just a little) mule-headed, but you, likely being less resistent to sensible advice than I am, should probably listen. Not to vague advice like "Get after him more," but to specific advice like "He was letting his eyes wander for 10 feet on that heeling leg. You should not ignored that issue."


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very happy with class tonight. 

Bertie - his heeling was fantastic. I actually pulled off the floor after a while because he was doing so good I didn't want him getting tired out. Just heads up, perfect heel position, and floating. I started out on leash, with the leash in my right hand using my left hand as a guide for where I wanted his head + giving him rewards at various points where I felt he totally earned a treat. Just solid. 

He did everything else good (recalls, retrieves, stays, etc)- but really tonight was all about the heeling in my brain. 

Jacks - ditto. All about heeling. Adele ran us through a very complicated pattern during which everything was spot on and effortless. Probably the only points off he would have gotten was when we were heeling down the side and got a right turn. Jacks briefly (like split second) kept going straight before he quickly discovered I was missing and went racing to find heel. Everything else from all kinds of turns to pace changes etc - he was in perfect heel position. Adele's only comment at the end of that was after working with Bertie, Jacks must be like putting on a comfortable pair of shoes. Which - yeah. Totally true. 

He did his jumps and drops well... (perfect broad jumps but needed a little encouragement for his high jumps).... 

Utility stuff - he actually remembered how to do his articles!!!!! With Adele handling the other articles and placing the hot one for me. And this was a case of us should have stopped after he did 2 perfect ones. Third one he panicked when he didn't find it right away.... and frantically picked up 3 leathers. Like shoveled his mouth along the floor to grab as many as he could and was bringing them back to me. LOL. 

We also did moving stand practice - which I did a lot of repeats and work on our own just to remember how to do it myself and remind him what stand means. I was pleased to see him doing good locked feet stops at the end though.

And I left early, skipping stays. <- I need to figure out how to teach him directed jumping. This is something he just never got because of his jumps being so weak. I need to work on that. It's basically the only utility exercise that I've totally failed to teach him.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Scent Discrimination done each article twice pretty well done other than the third send where Nugget picked up the correct article and started back looked at me and thought he was wrong and almost spit it out but I quickly told him YES that's right and he then came in all the way with a good front . Fourth article no problem. Tonight I've been asked to do the class as regular instructor is going to the specialty so weather permitting I'll work in my yard this afternoon .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We are having a Nor'easter - not the bulk of one but the fringes so no hiking this morning. So I had extra time and worked each dog twice.

1st set was treat toss with fronting to their platform followed by scent articles with a fresh set for each dog, fronting on the platform. They each did very very well  I realized a week or so ago that Brady might have been scenting for other than me since I usually use the same set for all 3 dogs - that was an interesting discovery - but he seems to have quickly (re)learned it is my scent he should be looking for.

2nd set was some heeling with right turns, slows & fasts combined with signals (3-4 sets each dpg): Faelan did very well with the full set alternating time waiting before the next signal. Towhee did really well other than some anticipation/excitement on her discovery of the sit signal meaning  , and Brady did very well on his heeling, his stands and his drops - he is still learning the sit and come signals so still receives the verbal and the signal.

Good sessions - complete training mode rather than testing mode, oh the chicken & swiss cheese treat container was open during the entire time so there was that (ignored) distraction. Towhee was so excited she was absolutely adorable with her quivering and quickness!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

PalouseDogs said:


> What, exactly, are they telling you to get after him for? If you're training with people that have excelled in multiple events and have happy dogs, I would probably pay attention. Well, maybe *I* wouldn't pay attention because sometimes I'm (ahem) a little (just a little) mule-headed, but you, likely being less resistent to sensible advice than I am, should probably listen. Not to vague advice like "Get after him more," but to specific advice like "He was letting his eyes wander for 10 feet on that heeling leg. You should not ignored that issue."


Oh...I listen to everything that I'm being told. I mean, I'm new at this so I trust these people to lead me the right way. 

In any event....we had Open class last night. Lexx did really well. I would say out of the 8 dogs there, he was probably the most advanced in terms of knowing and being able to actually execute the exercises. Our instructor just indicated she would like to him a bit more motivated so I have to work at that. I think I need to suck back a few Red Bull before training classes!!! 

I'm hoping to go out this weekend and lay a good track for Lexx and let it age a couple of hours. We live by a nice park and creek area so want to incorporate those into the track.

Also, we have the Impulse Control seminar on Sunday which I think will be good for Lexx (and me)!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's very cool this morning (38-40 degrees) and Nugget was " up " so in the yard we went and I'm very pleased with him . He did 4 go outs the first and third baited and he was fast and pretty straight doing each with a good sit facing me on command. The jumps were taken on each go out first the HJ then the Bar and repeated in this order . He was really into it without the slightest hesitation on any and gave 3 of 4 fronts and only 2 finish's were signaled to do and both were arrow straight. Next was the MSFE which was done twice both times he gave great lockups and did the call to heel very well. Gloves followed and we did the 2-1-3 sequence all done correctly and only one front was a bit off but both finish' that were done were spot on. I broke now for a little retrieving fun throwing his rubber bumper which he is crazy about and he was ecstatic running like he was possessed for it a few times but it took a treat to get it from him in order to continue with the utility exercise. After settling a little we did a short heeling exercise doing all the elements other than a left turn ( because I forgot it ) and then the actual signals which were all done well including the stand without any verbal help. No open exercises were done but a few fronts were practiced. Having done what I wanted to practice this morning I'm going to leave Nugget home today rather than bring him to class so he doesn't have to be crated all evening long. This was a really good session today just hope it carries over to Nov1 when we go for our first Utility leg.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very happy - switched to a new schedule for privates beginning today (to get around the fact I'll be out of town next week). So had private lesson tonight and was beyond thrilled with the heeling. Everything I wanted in a heel with him - with movement, energy, focus, and the bonus of him really working on maintaining position even with his turns. He tucked his rear in on the left turns and wrapped on the rights and abouts. His slow he was practically "trotting in place" (as I'd describe it from my horse days). It was gorgeous. 

So we bumped up to working on the next level up which is rhythm and footwork. Kathy spotted the spots where I was struggling to keep from stepping into Bertie or stepping out or I was changing my speed a couple times while trying to stay with him. I need to be going a certain way so he can easily match my speed/rhythm and just go with me instead of adjusting to me. And discussed music to practice to.

So cool. That was the major part of the lesson - and a lot of heeling.  

Retrieves over high were good - so she started working with me on spotting a target more and more off to the side. And I also was working on throwing the dumbbell more to the side. Idea is to train him to retrieve and steer back to the jump. <- He was tired so we kept this kinda short, but he did relatively good. 

Probably the thing I'm grinning about is I contacted this person back in spring with a panicked email re/his jumps being unstable even with me keeping them low (12-16"). In less than a year, he is now jumped confidently (and I'm confident in him) at 22".... and we are almost there with 24".


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...0-AB6F-46D0-A038-F06607C8D7E8_zpsrugzxavo.jpg


Three weeks old today


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Had I known Nugget would work this hard for the reward of me throwing his bumper I'd have started doing so a very long time ago. We started this morning with the ROF done 3x thrown l then R then center all good pickups fast going fast returns and he tried to front straight and was close but not the picture of perfection I would like. ROHJ and ROBAR fast good clearance coming and going with clean pickups and almost straight fronts.we then did one straight recall and this the front was great with a straight finish. After the recall it was throwing the bumper separating the utility work from open. Nugget was wild when he saw that bumper flying in the air and was off like a shot to get it which I repeated for him several times. Go outs and the DR were next which we did 5 go outs and 4 jumps 2 over each jump. I can't explain why but his go outs today ( unbaited) were fabulous the best of any session ever straight and very very fast right to the stanchion with a sit on order looking right at me. I'm super pleased with this today. Next the MSFE which he nailed beautiful lock up and the call to heel was quite good and straight but I helped by extending my left leg backwards to help him go far enough behind in order to enable him to come back in a straight sit which he did. Glove he messed up getting the wrong glove which has happened twice this week so I'm going to have to examine why but I think I didn't bring my arm down low enough to block the glove to the right plus the turn in place may have been overturned which is on me. We did repeat and did all 3 gloves without anymore mistakes from either of us. Signal exercise done decently other than some forging because he was really really up today and wanting to work and to get that bumper thrown and fill his face with treats. Another exceptional training session that's so much fun when he is up and happy to work for his rewards and praise.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...8-6486-4353-B906-A2DA9047EABA_zpsgmqztlfj.jpg



Future obedience prospect


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget this morning was " up " again and even with Sadie walking around the yard to whom he paid no attention to until I started throwing his bumper which she got to first but he promptly took it away from her. We only did a short amt.of training the signal exercise which he forged on and needed to be repeated but his signal taking was good. Then it was 4 go outs which weren't baited that were as fast as yesterday's but had a very slight arc to the left and his sits were also about 2ft. To the left side on all of them but he was given the HJ first which had the biggest angle and he took it both times with the BJ in between the HJ , only two of four fronts were good but he was very " up " and I didn't expect him to get them all. Lastly we did the DR doing 1-2-3 in that order and he was accurate on one front but on both finish's he nailed it . We only did two finish's and on the third his bumper was brought out and thrown and he was a wild child racing for it but Sadie who was closer beat him to it but as I said he took it away from her because in Nuggets mind it's ALL about NUGGET. We did articles earlier in the house 2x each well done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today is proofing & distractions ...

So far:

*Faelan:* signals & heeling with a squeaker toy under my foot - needs work. Go Outs & Directed Jumping pretty good other than I decided to schedule Faelan for a dental - I had a whole meatball out there (while doing signals as a distraction and then as a reward after nice Go Outs) - he wouldn't chomp down on it so .... Thanksgiving week he'll have his first dental.

*Towhee:* boy oh boy was she distracted by that waiting meatball!! Heeling, signals, more heeling, Go Outs and directed Jumping - her I let have the meatball for each Go Out directly after she turned & sat - reset another meatball and repeat. The Stand signal seemed beyond her comprehension with that meatball out there so we had our work cut out and when she finally earned that meatball it was a light bulb moment I think!

*Brady:* did his heeling and signals pretty well after a reset when his mind was on meatball and not heeling. Then Go Outs (reward with send back to meatball) followed by a directed jump. Replace the meatball - more heeling, moving stand with signal down & sit. Set up for directed jumping again, send, go back to meatball - sit eat meatball and he forgot to wait for a signal jump when he finished his meatball. Reset and Dirceted Jump. We finished with recall


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

seeing the pictures of the fog delays at the National makes me super proud of how well the dogs & handlers I know who are down there are doing ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning we did all of utility twice and I'm happy to say Nugget did qualifying runs both times. His scores wouldn't have been to shabby either some where in the low - mid 190s I think but all I really care about right now is qualifying which I'm hoping he works this well next Sat. We also did a couple ROHJ which actually took four to get a front straight. DOR were well done with two of three fronts and this was followed up with three ROF which got a couple fronts. Nugget wasn't as up today as the last few but he performed pretty good with his go outs being not quite perfect but better than yesterday but he still arced slightly but got closer to being dead center to the stanchion. All in all a very good session today and he is still in LOVE with his bumper.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

The days are almost too short to have much light after work. I'm spending more and mre time during the week in the garage loft. Yesterday was unseasonably warm. It was very windy, but I couldn't pass up the chance to work outside in daylight. I took advantage of all the leaves on the ground to proof DR by mostly covering #1 and #3 gloves with leaves but leaving #2 visible. Then I did them in the order 2-3-1. No mistakes! Spitting out a lot of leaves after I took the glove, though :yuck:

Cold air followed some very high winds last night. I got caught up in chores all day and barely hard time to get in a little training as the sun was setting. I did the "poison-bird" proof on the go-out: Tossed a dumbbell to the right, did not send her, but instead did a 90 degree pivot to the left and sent Maple on the go-out. She did a great, straight go-out, not fooled at all, perhaps because she's seen the poison bird drill in hunt training (with real birds). 

Also proofed the ROH with off-side, short tosses. She didn't come back over the jump on the first toss to the right, but wasn't fooled again. I had the jump at 12 inches so I could do a lot of fast reps.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I've got a utility dog. This morning we did #3 exercise twice and other than a couple fronts that weren't straight and 2 finish's that his butt was a tiny bit out Nugget was fabulous. He also forged on the signal exercise once but these were his only mistakes and that's considering all exercise's were done two times. He did 4 un- baited go outs which all but one was arrow straight and the one that wasn't was only arced a smidge probably 95% of judges wouldn't have scored it.His sits were immediate and facing me with instant taking the jumps on my order. All three gloves were done beautifully and correctly and this is where I remember a front being a little off on one of the returns. Articles gotten correctly with constant searching the pile on all 4 sends till the correct one was found and good fronts but a little help was given by me on 2 of the returns. His MSFE I saw nothing wrong on either stand and his call to heel was very nice on both. We did not do any Open exercises because my focus this week is going to be almost 100% on utility with just the open jump exercises tomorrow at SCKC . The last several days have been really good without one session where I wasn't very pleased at his progress . Of course all this really good effort has been at our backyard but tomorrow I will do the utility exercise in a ring at SCKC for my 15 minutes and see if there is any thing that needs extra work on which hopefully there won't be because he is entered both Sat. And Sun. In my clubs trial just hope it carries over.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Last night after I got home from work, so about midnight, Finley and I worked on some open exercises in the house. We did off leash heeling with some about-turns, and right & left quarter turns. Also did some front work with right and left side passes. Then we did some drop on recalls with me using the signal only. These were very nice and quick. I hope she does as well tonight at class on this. We did some retrieves with the dumbell on flat. The first one had her mouthing a little so we worked on "hold it pretty". To finish up, I put her in a sit stay in front of our slider. Put my jacket on and went outside. With it being dark out I could watch her without her seeing me. After time was up, I came back in, treated and repeat with a long down stay. In a little bit I think we'll head outside and do the jumps. Then she gets to have her nails done and I need to trim up her feet and ears. Both are looking a bit shaggy .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday was not a good day - while Faelan, Towhee & Brady were off on their extended hike with my brother, I decided to do some clean-out. And there they were --- both Rowdy (aka Quasar) and Casey (aka Rishi) had their Tails of Joy, the Delta Pet Partners therapy dog club we were members of, bandannas cleaned and ironed waiting for their next outing ... in a drawer in sealed envelopes, not their special memento/Reiki boxes. I can't explain it, but that hit me very, very hard. 

So, the dogs did not get trained yesterday.

This morning we worked on articles, heeling, pivots, marking, signals and fronts.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I know the feeling , I've got my friends Sam - Quest- Nova in a group picture on my vans radio and sometimes looking at it makes me so sad because I too miss them a bunch.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Came home happy from class today.... bright points were if Jacks continues to do exactly what he did in class today, then I'd feel just fine and happy entering him in preferred open (though I have to look at the rules to see if I have to first do preferred novice or if that was only one of the "suggested changes"). He did awesome today. Actually pretty much in my brain outshined Bertie. Which with Bertie doing very well - that is saying a TON.  

Heeling - effortless. Though a little forging because of him being super-charged.

High jump (set 1/2 height) - he did full force and with his tail wagging. Repeated, same thing. 

Broad jump, solid wait and absolutely perfect over and front. 

DOR - he have dropped faster, but it still was acceptable.

Best part was ROF. There is a reactive (fear aggressive to both people and dogs) aussie in our class. When I threw the dumbbell and sent Jacks.... the aussie who was jumping off to the left of me went after the dumbbell as well. The way Jacks was running (steam engine) - I swear he did not even see the other dog and furthermore even when he did see the other dog, if anything he doubled down his speed and nearly ran right through the other dog to get to his dumbbell. Coming back he maneuvered right around the other dog and came right back to me - propeller tail going and everything. 

I talked to the owner after class and we both were having a good laugh about it. I told her that for that to happen at all, it was a good thing it was Jackie and not Bertie. Jacks doesn't care what's going on around him when he's working. A lot of the stuff we've trained and worked on over the years has really proofed that. It probably helped avoid any "interaction" with the aussie. Bertie is still very excitable about other dogs and I think he probably would have steered left to "play" with the aussie. Which could have been bad!

Full length stays with Bertie - me not saying anything other than profuse praise when I came back. Woots! 



**** One thing that had me dropping my mouth (outside of training). We were gossiping before class about a trial that occurred this past weekend. And apparently the judge (cocker spaniel person) went out of her way to talk to somebody who finished second with her GSP to tell her that she really wanted to give her the first place points and was hoping that she would beat "that golden". <- I can't imagine a judge expressing opinions like that!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

back in June, I started articles with Phoenix. I used Around the Clock, and trained for three days before I got side tracked and never went back to it (and if you've ever done ATC, you know that three days is pretty much nothing). Tonight I decided to go to training them for the first time since then. I did a couple using Around The Clock, but something told me to just see what he would do without all the "extra" stuff. I thought he might do pretty well, but I was not expecting him to do this well! I was so excited!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - is he already doing it without the cheese! Or are you scenting your hands with something? Very awesome<:

(with Bertie - I'm still using a pinch of my pb hand lotion)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There was cheese the first two times I did them tonight (before the video) that I had him lick off and pick up. I put the cheese can away after that, but I'm sure he could still pick up a slight residue scent since I was using the same articles. But I've NEVER had a dog catch on this quickly. I'm assuming it's because of all the tracking we've been doing, it's taught him to use his nose.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great job 




Loisiana said:


> back in June, I started articles with Phoenix. I used Around the Clock, and trained for three days before I got side tracked and never went back to it (and if you've ever done ATC, you know that three days is pretty much nothing). Tonight I decided to go to training them for the first time since then. I did a couple using Around The Clock, but something told me to just see what he would do without all the "extra" stuff. I thought he might do pretty well, but I was not expecting him to do this well! I was so excited!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night I was the fill in instructor for pre-open at my club so rather than crating Nugget all evening I left him home but he was already worked earlier in the day. This morning I'm going to SCKC and we will practice open jumps and do a full utility exercise for my 15 minutes of ring time. Friday my club will hold a correction match in the same bldg and rings Nugget will be entered in Sat. Got to attend this.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

this morning we worked on heeling doodles, fronts, drop and stand signals, finishes and set ups.

With Brady, I started the pop up stand to see if I like it with him - I generally do not but he may be an exception


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Over all a good night last night for Finley. The only issue was with the broad jump. I had brought a toy and placed in out and to the left of the jump. This is not new for her. She's always gotten it after I tell her to and brings it right to me. Last night after a couple nice jumps I sent her for her toy. She happily raced over for it and proceeded to run with it to show some of the people sitting in chairs watching. Basically ignored me, making me go to her. Anyhow, after a big reminder from me she went back to work. The other issue... While we were in line for our turn at the recall, I had left her in a sit-stay to follow the dog in next to us. As that dog was told to down, Finley heard the command and went down too. So, back to a sit stay and then it was our turn. She did a beautiful drop with a signal only! We also did two straight recalls, both of which were fast with no anticipation of a potential drop. Heeling last night was very nice, and she maintained the out of sight stays! Next week we have a show N go. I hope to do two Open runs. I'm anxious to see how the stays will be in that scenario.
On anther note. There's a new couple in class with their 9 month old Chesapeake. The dog just got her 3rd JH leg. So, I did some talking with them, asking where they train ect. The man is going to bring me a duck or two. I'm also anxious to see what Finley's reaction to that will be.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Why is it when people ask for advice with a problem they are having and advice is given on how to,correct the problem that they have they don't follow the advice given and the problem is still there.


Today we did the all the Open exercises and other than the fronts ( which were poor for the most part) he did everything. His lack of effort on the fronts today finally got to me and I got him by the scruff and made him front straight and he knew I wasn't very happy with him after that he woke up and even though then rest of his fronts weren't all perfect he at least tried. I don't like having to get "tough" but there is only so much patience in me. 

We also got double the ring time today as not a lot of people came so I did exercise 3 of the utility exercises and a friend of mine was there that is an AKC a judge and I asked him which exercise he thought was the hardest to start with and he replied utility 2 starting out with the DJ so we did that one in its entirety also. Nugget would have qualified both times but he was SLOPPY today and slow leaving on go outs till he got a slap on his butt and also slow going on the articles till he again earned a butt slap. These slaps are not hard or abusive but do let him know to get his act together. By now he KNOWS what I want and expect but like a kid will push the limits. Another judge a lady who I also train with gave the MSFE which was almost there as she said but his butt was slighty " out"on the call to heel. Heeling and signals were good as was the DR which we did all three gloves in both the #3 and #4 utility exercises. Articles well done both times and both times correct other than the ever problematic fronts. Moving faster and fronts seem to be our biggest problems, the fronts will cost points but his speed isn't so slow as to be scoreable I just want him to speed up . I threw his bumper as a reward several times and his speed going for it ever so much faster because HE wants to go faster and that's what I want from him .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked on the following:

Pot Work going to the left primarily but some right turning work
Left turns
Pivot lefts (like for glove #3)
About left turns
and some heeling and gotcha games to relieve pressure from all the precision work

It was fun - Brady is very good at pot work & left turns, Towhee is naturally a right turner so left turns are always a work in progress and Faelan is better off the pot than on but we're working on it


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today is a day off for Nugget because after a less than stellar training session yesterday I think he might just be pooped. I will train tomorrow evening and Fri. My club has a match in the ring that will be used SAT / Sun for our trial so this is a must attend as this will be at the same fairgrounds but a different bldg. than we train at.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty and I had a great agility class last night! We ran three jumps and a tunnel off leash! Rusty has a lot of speed and drive, and I think we will have a blast in agility 

One of these days I need to get agility equipment for home, so we can practice outside of class. I have high hopes for agility, and I think Rusty will enjoying the sport a lot.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck  



Nuggetsdad said:


> Today is a day off for Nugget because after a less than stellar training session yesterday I think he might just be pooped. I will train tomorrow evening and Fri. My club has a match in the ring that will be used SAT / Sun for our trial so this is a must attend as this will be at the same fairgrounds but a different bldg. than we train at.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I took an entire 24 hours off training and didn't train either last night or this morning. Although you could say yesterday after work was training preparation. There were so many leaves, twigs, and small branches in my training area after a windy weekend, that it was getting too hard to practice heeling. I spent my precious hour of light after work raking. This evening, with a relatively twig-free yard, I worked heeling, DOR, and articles with Maple. She did a great first DOR. I went for a repeat with no drop, but staring to the right as though looking for a signal from the judge and she anticipated. Something to work on. We did several more recalls without a drop. 

We continue to work on our article issues. She is doing great on the wood floor in the loft, but has trouble with articles on grass, especially the second article. I think the first article may be leaving scent on the grass. Tonight, she did good, however.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done 2x each this morning with no mistakes and very nice fronts , only one finish done but it also was pretty nice. Only his very first leaving me was not as quickly done as I want but not scoreable the next three were done better only problem was finding a leather too fast and doubting himself dropping it and searching the pile again then again picking the one up he had dropped and returning to me.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...D-0429-488C-830A-0BA7EDB12B59_zps0fqw0i5l.jpg




Four weeks old tomorrow the litter is growing up!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I had agility on Monday. He had a pretty good night even with the other dog in class growling at him and giving him the stink eye when he first arrived!! We did some weaving, some grid work and a few small courses. 

Last night we had our 2nd Open class. We worked on out of sight sit/down stays, both of which he did well. Broad jump was fine, retrieve on flat was fine, heeling (believe it or not) was really good. Our instructor brought out the wicket to measure each of the dogs (for jumping purposes)....Lexx is 23". 

We've also signed up for an Open/Utility working group that will be held on Saturdays from November to April. 

Friday night we're attending a Rally Obedience fun match.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Kerrie Ann and I had one of the best nights in our Agility class 

We ran a lot of jumps, and tunnels all off leash and she did great! Amazing how much I mess up leading her, and I have so much to learn still.

At the end of the class, Kerrie Ann was a bit tired and she did not run all that fast. The class is small, so we get a lot of good runs during class.

Can't wait for next week, and I'm hoping we will keep improving as a team


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget last night was getting the fronts ( for a change ) we did the BJ 1x very nice the ROHJ2x also very nice and the ROF all the fronts straight and centered. First DOR he traveled about 5 ft. And his front was crooked the second however was very very good. We also did all utility exercises and he had his good work ethic in place and he made me happy with his work. Later on the instructor and a judge gave us a additional MSFE which I would have cost us points on throwing the hand signal late after the verbal was given. The person on the other end of the leash needs to get his act together. Heeling and fig 8 not to bad at all as were the the S+D overall a fair training session other than my poor handling.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As we close out the month, I would like to wish you all a safe and happy Halloween ...

Me, I am closing out the month wondering if a puppy is in my not so distant future


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Me, I am closing out the month wondering if a puppy is in my not so distant future


That's exciting! I'm anxious for updates! 

We have had a good month. I just came in from taking Banshee up to the boardwalk for come practice on Canine Good Citizen skills. I think she'll be ready to test soon. 
Finley is doing really good on the open skills. I think back to when I filled out the paperwork for her basic obedience class when she was 6 months old. One of the questions asked was about our goals. At the time it was to be able to get her CGC, and eventually do therapy work. And _maybe _a CD, although I never thought we'd be able to do it. (Thinking about my skills at the time, and not her.) Hard to believe I am confident we will someday get a CDX. I think it's very do-able within the next year. After that we will work towards a UD. Whether that's do-able remains to be seen...Therapy work is still very much a goal, but I think she needs a little more maturity first. She'd still want to climb on someone's lap if given a little extra attention. I'm glad the judges at trials don't give the dogs a big hello when we walk in the ring


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> As we close out the month, I would like to wish you all a safe and happy Halloween ...
> 
> Me, I am closing out the month wondering if a puppy is in my not so distant future


Oh a new puppy! If you get one, please share a ton of pictures 

My pups and I had a great month, and made good progression in Agility in October. Also, we started the new session of Nose Work, and I can't wait to see how November goes too. 

I can't believe this year only has two more months left in it. Where does the time go?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> As we close out the month, I would like to wish you all a safe and happy Halloween ...
> 
> Me, I am closing out the month wondering if a puppy is in my not so distant future


Well Titan's package arrived this time with no bouncing around the tarmac and frantic calls from Sharon in her office with her co workers looking at her strangely..lol.. So now we wait for Towhee to decide the right time. and the little girly is being very nice waiing for spring..:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> As we close out the month, I would like to wish you all a safe and happy Halloween ...
> 
> Me, I am closing out the month wondering if a puppy is in my not so distant future


So fun!!!! I wonder all the time if a puppy is in my not so distant future but then I remember my DH and that I told him that Lexx would be our last puppy. I might have told him a little white lie!

Maybe some day!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan and Towhee make the best puppies


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie and Sharon (and Michelle) - is this a hint about a repeat litter coming up?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think it's a hint LOL. I think they've been talking about a repeat since the first litter went home!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Well Titan's package arrived this time with no bouncing around the tarmac and frantic calls from Sharon in her office with her co workers looking at her strangely..lol.. So now we wait for Towhee to decide the right time. and the little girly is being very nice waiing for spring..:


Thinking back it's hard to believe how well things turned out what with the drama on the tarmac. They really do seem to be a very special litter. It really is very considerate of Towhee to try to time it for a spring litter but I'm sure she's got a few people waiting anxiously.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hope I didn't wear off all the qualifying runs this week . Nugget did a good job yesterday in practice with only a drop of a correct article and then picking it up again and delivering it to me as the only stand out mistake . Minor mistakes also were made fronts a tad off center on a go out etc. it was a very long day as I helped set up the rings laying out the matting and gating moving tables etc. when the rings were set up I gave several run thrus to other members in utility and then one of the stewards couldn't make it so I stayed to steward Novice and Pre Novice . Long story short I was there from 12:00 - 7:30 last night with the Open and Utility rings still going but I had an 1 hour ride to get home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins -- we did not want a winter go home litter so were undecided when we would repeat. Towhee is late this cycle which is leading towards an early spring go home litter -- aka perfect timing for the homes that are awaiting.

Hopefully Towhee knows her special package has arrived safe & sound and will decide the time is right .. 




Megora said:


> @Jodie and Sharon (and Michelle) - is this a hint about a repeat litter coming up?


----------

